#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  ترقيع غشاء البكارة حلال أم حرام :قضية للمناقشة :

## سيد جعيتم

الحقيقة قرأت هذا الموضوع من أربعة أيام فأثارني وبعد قرأته تملكتني مشاعر متباينة وأسئلة تحتاج لإجابة . ثم سئلت نفسي هل يليق طرح هذا الموضوع فى المنتدى أم لأ ؟ وبعد تفكير قررت طرحه فى قاعة المناقشات لإيماني بجدية هذا الموضوع وأطالب السادة المشرفين فى حالة أن وجد الموضوع به من الجرأة التي تخدش الحياء  وتمنع نشره أن يلغوه فهم أقدر منى على فهم ما يدور فى ذهن السادة الأعضاء وما يفضلونه وما لا يحبون طرحه . وقد سمحت لنفسي بوضع بعض الأسئلة داخل الموضوع احتاج فعلاً لرأى أهل المنتدى فيها .

تحت عنوان قنبلة المفتى الجديدة تشجع على الفساد الأخلاقي :
 جاء فى عدد يوم الأربعاء 14 من ديسمبربجريدة الجماهير المصرية الأتي :
ترقيع غشاء البكارة حلال . ليس من حق الزوج سؤال زوجته عن ماضيها ؟
فقد أعلن  الشيخ الدكتور / على جمعة مفتى الجمهورية أن من حق المرآة ألا تخبر زوجها بوجود علاقات لها مع آخرين قبله .. كما أن من حقها أن تقوم بإجراء عملية ترقيع لغشاء البكارة نتيجة لهذه العلاقات دون أن تعلم زوجها بذلك .. إن الزوج ليس من حقه سؤال زوجته عن حياتها السابقة .
قالت الصحيفة أن تلك العبارة أطلقها الدكتور على جمعة فى أحدى الفضائيات والذي فسرها أنها من باب الستر وعدم افتضاح أمرها .
فجرت هذه التصريحات قنبلة من العيار الثقيل بين العلماء .
الرأي الأول : يرى بعض العلماء بأن هذه الفتوى تؤدى إلى مزيد من الفساد الأخلاقي ومن فساد المجتمع .
الرأي الثاني :  يرون أن البكارة ليست ركنا من أركان عقد الزواج الإسلامي ومن ثم ليست مشكلة تستدعى فسخ العقد .
سؤال : إلى أي الرأيين تميل وما هو السبب ؟ 

محكمة القاهرة للأحوال الشخصية قضت برفض دعوى أقامها مهندس ضد عرسه لفسخ عقد الزواج لاكتشافه انها ليست بكرا ليلة زفافاهما . وقد استندت المحكمة على المذهب الحنفي .
سؤال : هل باقي المذاهب على نفس رأى المذهب الحنفي ؟


الدكتور / عادل شريف استشاري أمراض النساء والتوليد أشار إن غشاء البكارة أنواع وهى خلقة الله سبحانه وتعالى لا دخل لأحد فيها   وعدد أنواع الأغشية بالغشاء المطاطي الذي يحتاج لعملية جراحية لفضه وهناك الغشاء الرقيق الذي يتم فضه بمجرد اللمس وهناك الغشاء الذي تفض بكارته إذا كانت الفتاة تمارس ألعاب رياضية عنيفة . بل أحيانا يحدث الحمل دون فض غشاء البكارة . 
يوضح دكتور/ محمد عبد السميع أستاذ الدعوة الإسلامية بالأزهر أن هذا يعتبر غشاً وخيانة ومن حق الزوج أن تخبره زوجها وله الحق فى أن يقبل أو يطلقها .
سؤال : لو الزوجة أخبرت زوجها بفقدها لغشاء البكارة هل يقبلها زوجة ؟


ويرفض الدكتور / محمد على السماحى  أستاذ العقيدة بكلية أصول الدين الفتوى لأن الله خلق الغشاء علامة على بكارة الأنثى وأنها لا تمسه حفاظاً لكيانها واحتراما لها . ولا يفض الخاتن إلا بحقه .
أيد الأستاذ الدكتور / عزت عطية أستاذ الحديث بالأزهر ما جاء بالفتوى قائلاً أن الدليل على براة الرحم هو عدم الحمل فى فترة لا يثبت فيها الحمل من غير الزوج . أما الغشاء فقد يزول بنفسه من غير اتصال جنسي . وقال أن ترميم غشاء البكارة أن كان الغرض منه ستر الفضيحة أو علاجاً من المرض فهذا جائز وأن قياس السلامة الأخلاقية على غشاء البكارة قياس سيء والغشاء لا يعتبر دليلاً على العفة .
يفرق الدكتور / عبد التواب سيد أستاذ الفقه المقارن بالأزهر بين أمرين :
الأول : من أنفضت بكارتها أثر اغتصاب فأن حملت فحكمها الشرعي أن يتم إجهاضها .
الثاني : أن كانت غير حامل يتم ترقيع غشاء بكارتها.
أما المرآة الفاجرة فلا يتم إجهاضها أو ترقيع غشاء بكارتها .
سؤال : لو تركة الفاجرة حاملاً ولم تجهض فلمن ينسب ابنه وما ذنبه فيما سيحدث له فى حياته من جراء جرم أمه  ؟

لقد ارتجلت قصة قصيرة فى نفس الموضوع سأنشرها فى باب القصة القصيرة .

----------


## omshahd

موضوع شائك ولى عودة للمداخلة فيه

واشكرك على الطرح الجرىء

ولك تحيتى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة omshahd
					
				
موضوع شائك ولى عودة للمداخلة فيه

واشكرك على الطرح الجرىء

ولك تحيتى


الأخت العزيزه
الحقيقة كنت متردد جداً فى طرح الموضوع . فى أنتظار مداخلتك وشكراً*

----------


## محمود زايد

السلام عليكم
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (من غشنا فليس منا )
انا اميل للراى الاول لان بالفعل الفتوى تساعد على الفساد والغش والخداع ويترتب على ذلك سوء الاخلاق فى مجمتعنا اكثر ماهو الحال عليه الان وتعطى الفرصه للفاسد والمخطئ بالهروب من عمله بدعوة الستر وعدم الفضيحه 
الفتوى جريئه من الشيخ على جمعه ولا اعرف لما يثار كل فترة  قضيه وفتوى تشغلنا عن ما نحن فيه والغريب انها تصدر من علماء اجلاء المفروض يعملوا على درء الفتن والمحن فى المجتمعات
شكرا والدى العزيز على طرح الموضوع الجرئ ده لكن ارجو من الاخوه الاعضاء البعد عن قول اذا كان هذا العمل حرام اوحلال لاننا فى حل من ذلك مجرد مناقشه فقط للتعبير عن رأيك لانريد لاحد تحمل عواقب الفتوى بدون درايه وعلم
وشكرا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبن العزيز / محمود زايد
تحية طيبة .. عنوان هل ترقيع غشاء البكارة حلال أم حرام نقلته كما ورد بالجريدة . ولم اطرح ضمن الأسئلة هذا السئوال الخاص بالتحلليل والتحريم لإيمانى بنفس رأيك . الموضوع شائك فعلاً يا اخى . وقد ترددت كثيراً ولكن ما نقرأه يومياً فى صفحات الحوادث خصوصاً بالظاهرة السيئة والغريبة والدخيلة على مجتمعنا ألا وهى جريمة الأغتصاب . وانا اطالب بأقامة حد الحرابة على كل من يثبت قيامه بجريمة الأغتصاب . عموماً رأيك محترم وجزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## white_angel_81

شكرا على طرح الموضوع الشيق الصريح ده طبعا زي ما احنا عارفين ان الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية يا جماعة انا مع الرأي اللي بيقول انا ترقيع غشاء البكارة حلال وده لان في بنات كثير بيفقدوا غشاء بكارتهم اما بسبب الاغتصاب او الالعاب الرياضية او اي سبب لا دخل للبنت فيه نهائيا ، وكثير في ينات مأدبات وعلى  اخلاق بس حظهم السيئ او ظلم المجتمع ليهم ظلمهم صدقوني في بنات كثير بينضحك عليهم وملهمش ذنب في اي حاجة يعني البنت اللي أُغتصبت دي متتجوزش زي باقي البنات حياتها تقف علشان خاطر المجتمع الظالم ده مستحيل حياة انسانة تقف عشان خاطر عادات وتقاليد بالية ملهاش اي موقع من الاعراب وبعدين البنت لما تحب تخون هتخون ولما تحب تبقى محترمة وشريفة بردوا هتبقى محترمة وشريفة غشاء البكارة مش هيمنعها تبقى شريفة او مش شريفة ، في ستات متجوزين وبيخنوا ازواجهم يعني دي كويسة ولا احنا بس بنبص للمواضيع من الجوانب اللي احنا عاوزينها ، وبعدين اوعوا تنسوا ان الله غفور رحيم إذا ربنا سبحانه وتعاله غفور ورحيم ستار بعباده احنا يا معشر البشر مش هنغفر ونرحم ونستر صدقوني بصوا للموضوع من الناحية الانسانية اكثر من الناحية الإجتماعية هتلاقوا ان في بنات كثييير مظلومين في الدنيا دي   . وشكرا

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*



الرأي الثاني : يرون أن البكارة ليست ركنا من أركان عقد الزواج الإسلامي ومن ثم ليست مشكلة تستدعى فسخ العقد .


*

*لست مع هذا الرأي ..*
*عند عقد القران يقول ولي أمر العروس " زوجتك ابنتي البكر الرشيد "* 
*فإن لم تكن بكراً بطل العقد ..*




> الرأي الأول : يرى بعض العلماء بأن هذه الفتوى تؤدى إلى مزيد من الفساد الأخلاقي ومن فساد المجتمع .




*أميل لهذا الرأي ..*
*لأن المشكله ليست في الفتوى أو غرضها النبيل ..*
*و لكن المشكله في من توجه لهم الفتوى أي المجتمع ..* 


*



سؤال : هل باقي المذاهب على نفس رأى المذهب الحنفي ؟


*

*أرى أنه على كل من يتبع مذهب معين غير الحنفي أسلوب في إيجاد حل لهذه القضيه في ضوء مبادئ مذهبه..*






> سؤال : لو تركة الفاجرة حاملاً ولم تجهض فلمن ينسب ابنه وما ذنبه فيما سيحدث له فى حياته من جراء جرم أمه ؟


*أنا مع رأي الأزهر ..*  

*و بالنسبه للسؤال أعتقد إنها لازم تتجوز من أي شخص و يتم نسب الطفل ده لإسمه لكن لا يورث في هذا الأب إذا توفي .*
*ده في حالة رفض الأب الحقيقي الاعتراف بالابن .*

*هو موضوع فعلاً شائك و حساس ..* 


*ختاماً أرى أن تلك الفتوى صدرت من الرجل المناسب ..*
*و لكنها للأسف صدرت في الوقت غير المناسب ..*


*تحياتي أ/سيد ..*

----------


## أسد

> فقد أعلن الشيخ الدكتور / على جمعة مفتى الجمهورية أن من حق المرآة ألا تخبر زوجها بوجود علاقات لها مع آخرين قبله .. كما أن من حقها أن تقوم بإجراء عملية ترقيع لغشاء البكارة نتيجة لهذه العلاقات دون أن تعلم زوجها بذلك ..


ليه هو مش مر - علي فضيلته - قبل كده الحديث المحفوظ بين جنبات الأمة ( من غشنا فليس منا ) 
وإذ لم يكن هذا هو أحد أنواع الغش ... فما هو الغش إذاً؟؟؟ ... وما هو ذنب المسكين - زوجها - ليتحمل هو ما اقطرفه يد غيره ؟؟؟ 
====> قرأت له أمر من هذا - ولم استغرب - فنحن فعصر الفتوى حسب المقاس 
=====> أنا لا أدري كيف غيبت عنه القاعدة الفقهية الإسلامية الأصيلة [ در المفاسد مقدم علي جلب المصالح ] 
الموضوع برمته طرح في بريد الجمعة في الأهرام - في الجمعة قبل قبل الماضية وعقب عليه في الجمعة التالية  -

----------


## sea_wolf

لى عودة 
ورائى هو غش  فى عقد الزواج 
ولكن ان صارحتة ووافق   فليس فى الامر شئ

----------


## الصاعق

*رايي ان الموضوع يحتاج إلى بعض التحليل فلا يقبل كله ولا يرفض كله 

ما هو الهدف من البكارة؟ 
هي مقياس لفضيلة الفتاة ومحافظتها على نفسها وصونها عفتها .

ففي الحالات التي تفقد فيها الفتاءة بكارتها رغماً عنها ما المانع من هذه العملية ؟ حيث انها إن تم هذا رغماً عنها لا يطعن في عفتها وتتعرض للظلم الإجتماعي.

أما في حالة العلاقات غير الشرعية فيدخل هذا في باب الغش والتدليس. 

مع الأسف نص الفتوى غائب ونص ما قال فضيلة المفتي في البرامج الفضائي غير حاضر بين ايدينا ختى نفهم اصل وسبب الفتوى تحديداً. لذا ساكتفي بالإستدلال المنطقي*

----------


## الصاعق

> ليه هو مش مر - علي فضيلته - قبل كده الحديث المحفوظ بين جنبات الأمة ( من غشنا فليس منا ) 
> وإذ لم يكن هذا هو أحد أنواع الغش ... فما هو الغش إذاً؟؟؟ ... وما هو ذنب المسكين - زوجها - ليتحمل هو ما اقطرفه يد غيره ؟؟؟ 
> ====> قرأت له أمر من هذا - ولم استغرب - فنحن فعصر الفتوى حسب المقاس 
> =====> أنا لا أدري كيف غيبت عنه القاعدة الفقهية الإسلامية الأصيلة [ در المفاسد مقدم علي جلب المصالح ] 
> الموضوع برمته طرح في بريد الجمعة في الأهرام - في الجمعة قبل قبل الماضية وعقب عليه في الجمعة التالية  -


الحقيقة يا أخي الكريم اثرت نقطة هامة 

هلي يعلم فضيلة المفتي بالقواعد التي ذكرتها ؟ سؤال هام . إجابته ولا شك انه يعلمها ويعلم ايضاً اكثر مما تعلمه انت أو اعلمه انا من العلوم الفقهية والشرعية . لكن ما هي مسببات الفتوى ونصها وهل اختصت حالة بعينها وما هو دليله فيها كل هذا غائب عن الموضوع ويا حبذا لو قمت بنقل نص الفتوى لو كانت ذكرت في بريد الأهرام .

اما تعليقك 



> قرأت له أمر من هذا - ولم استغرب - فنحن فعصر الفتوى حسب المقاس


هو اتهام للجنة دار الإفتاء بعلمائها غير مقبول ولا معقول وذلك لسببين - واعذرني في الإطالة فسأوضح سببها في النهاية - إذ اني اوجه رسالة من إلى جميع القراء. 

هذه رسالة اوجهها إلى كل شاب وفتاة 

1- اولهما أنك  - بشخصك وما تعلمه - قد تختلف مع فضيلة المفتي أو اي عالم في حكم شرعي ذهب إليه وقد تتفق معه في غالبية ما ذهب إليه ولا يعني هذا ان تشكك فيه فالأرجح بنسبة ساحقة انه اصح منك رأياً واكثر قدرة على الإستدلال والقياس واغزر علماً حتى لو كنت من طلاب العلم أو من المطلعين فيه . فجرب ان تسأل وتراسل دار الإفتاء بهدف التعلم لا النقد فقد يزيل ذلك بعض الملتبس عندك .

2- أن تكون مختلفاً معه بناء على ترجيحك لرأي عالم أخر رأيت انت ان رأيه ارجح . ففي هذه الحالة وقع الإختلاف بين العلماء وهو أمر وارد وطبيعي واستدل كل منهم بدليل واستصوب رأياً عن رأي خاصة في الأمور المستحدثة فليس لك ان تشكك في العالم الذي لم يوافق رأي الشيخ الذي اعجبك رأيه .


بداية فانه ليس هناك احد فوق النقد وهذه قاعدة مسلم بها . لكن هناك عنصران يجب مراعتهما لا اظنك تختلف معي فيهما 

1- اولهما هي من يقوم بالنقد ؟ من حق كل  إنسان ان ينقد (( منطق )) أي عالم إذ أن هذه عملية عقلية بحته . لكن عندما يتطرق الأمر إلى الجانب الشرعي في الإستدلال فينقده من يماثله علماً أو من هو أعلم منه في تخصصه .


2- من ناحيةاخرى من حقنا ان يكون لنا ملاحظاتنا لكن يجب ان تغلف بالإحترام البالغ للعالم الذي نتحدث عنه .


وعلى هذا يا اخوتي فانا لا ارفض النقد ولكني اعارض اسلوب النقد . انه من غير الخفي علينا ان هناك حملة مغرضة يقودها زمرة من أنصار التشدد والتعصب والغلو في الدين . ويحاولون نشر افكارهم بالمال والجهد متخذين التشكيك في المراجع الدينية المعتدلة هدفاً اساسياً  لتحقيق امانيهم في الإنفراد بعقول الشباب وتدميرها والسيطرة عليها .

فمن الطبيعي ان نعترض او نتسأل أو نناقش اراء العلماء وهو ما نفعله طيلة الوقت لكني اناشد الجميع ألا نكون سهاماً في ايدي هؤلاء. 

ارق تحياتي لجميع المشاركين في الموضوع

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الوالد العزيز مجرد تسجيل دخول ولى عوده ان شاء الله شكرا على الموضوع الى حضرتك طرحته لانه فعلا موجود وبكثره دلوقتى 

 ::

----------


## أسد

> وعلى هذا يا اخوتي فانا لا ارفض النقد ولكني اعارض اسلوب النقد . انه من غير الخفي علينا ان هناك حملة مغرضة يقودها زمرة من أنصار التشدد والتعصب والغلو في الدين . ويحاولون نشر افكارهم بالمال والجهد متخذين التشكيك في المراجع الدينية المعتدلة هدفاً اساسياً لتحقيق امانيهم في الإنفراد بعقول الشباب وتدميرها والسيطرة عليها .



والله أضحكتني في وقت ليس لي نفس للضحك ..... وبعدين أيها كل هذه الألفاظ المعلبة دى .. تصدق وما ليك علي يمين حسيت أني من تنظيم القاعدة وأنا مش عارف  ::    - يا أخي - لم اشكك .. بل أدليت بدلوي مثل غيري 

نهاية / 
يا صديقي رغم أن لدي أشياء كثيره  هي في مجملها أهم من الرد عليك ... غير أني سأعتبر ردي السابق هنا من باب الترويح عن النفس ... في زمان  ننتظر في كل عامٍ نغمةً أو دمعةً تبكي علينا   

وختاما دعوني أزد علي سؤالي الأول سؤالا أخيرا‏:‏ إلي متي سنظل علي هذه الحال؟؟‏!‏

----------


## nariman

أستاذى الفاضل
دايما مواضيعك هامه وشيقه
ممكن نتقبل حكايه ترقيع غشاء البكاره دى فقط فى حالات معينه بتكون مش باراده البنت زى ماقالت الملاك الأبيض
يعنى بيكون حادث وقع فى الالعاب الرياضيه أو بالاغتصاب ...الخ
انما نعتبر ان عمليه الترقيع فى المطلق حلال...فأنا لا اتفق مع هذا الرأى
وبعدين انا شايفه ان الزوجين من حقهم يعرفوا عن ماضى كل منهم لو كان فى الماضى ده شئ يؤثر على علاقتهم وعلى اساس بناء الاسره اللى لازم يبقى متين وصادق
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## zizo2000

اه يعنى المطلوب منى لما اتجوز واحدة مثلا كنت فاكر انت كويسة وبعدين لما عرفت انها كانت دايرة على حل شعرها .المطلوب منى انى اسكت وماتكلمش وماسالهاش على اللى عملته قبل ماتجوزها عشان دى (حياتها الخاصة) وانا مش من حقى اتدخل هو ده اللى المفتى عايزه.
ده كده بيدى تصريح للبنات انهم يعملوا اللى على كيفهم وانهم من حقهم يناموا مع اى حد قبل ماتتجوز وبعملية بسيطة خالص متكلفش الف والا اتنين يرجعوا فاضلات محترمات ويضحكوا على البقف اللى حيتجوزه ويجى كمان لو الغلبان حب يرفع قضية عشان يطلقها يقولوا لا مالكش حق ازاى عايز تطلقها عشان نامت مع واحد قبلك لا لا لا مش من حقك دى حياتها الخاصة يا رجعى يا متخلف.
الكلام ده يا جماعة كبير اوى والمفتى فاكرها سهلة دى لو حصل معايا والله لاموتها لا هو انا ب..... اعيش مع واحدة عارفت ده ونامت مع ده
كمان مسالة ان واحدة الغشاء بتاعها يتقطع نتيجة ممارسة الرياضة دى بتحصل قليل جداً ولو حصل ماشى دى من حقها تعمل عملية انما واحدة نامت مع كذا واحد تعمل العملية لالالالالالالالالالا.
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قال:
(من افتى عنى فتوى فاليتبوا مقعده من جهنم)
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## saladino

*أعتقد ان هذا الامر الآن أصبح غير ذي بال، وعلى العموم أنا أرى أن ترقيع غشاء البكارة يرجع الى سبب هذا الترقيع، فإذا كانت مَن تقوم بهذه العملية تقوم بها لأنه حدث لها حادث أو لأنها كانت عاصية وأصبحت مستقيمة فلا بأس بذلك، وعليها أن تصرح بذلك لمن يتقدم للزواج منها؛ لأن من يتزوج امرأة على أنها بكر وهي في الحقيقة ليست بكرًا فإنه يعتبر لونا من ألوان الغش والتلبيس، وقد يقبل الرجل الزواج من امرأة حدث لها حادث ما ورقع غشاء بكارتها أو كانت مذنبة ثم تابت، ولكنه يرفض بشدة أن يخدع أو يستغفل، ولأن في الفقه الإسلامي البكر تختلف في كثير من الامور عن الثيب، والبكر هي التي لم يسبق لها الزواج أو الاتصال بالرجال، أما الثيب من سبق لها ذلك من حيث المهر ومن حيث الرغبة، فقد يرغب بعض الناس في البكر أكثر، وقد يرغب بعض الناس في الثيب أكثر، وعلى كل حال فإن الزواج بالذات ينبغي ان يُبنى على الوضوح والمصارحة.  (( والله أعلم ))*

----------


## omshahd

> الحقيقة قرأت هذا الموضوع من أربعة أيام فأثارني وبعد قرأته تملكتني مشاعر متباينة وأسئلة تحتاج لإجابة . ثم سئلت نفسي هل يليق طرح هذا الموضوع فى المنتدى أم لأ ؟ وبعد تفكير قررت طرحه فى قاعة المناقشات لإيماني بجدية هذا الموضوع وأطالب السادة المشرفين فى حالة أن وجد الموضوع به من الجرأة التي تخدش الحياء  وتمنع نشره أن يلغوه فهم أقدر منى على فهم ما يدور فى ذهن السادة الأعضاء وما يفضلونه وما لا يحبون طرحه . وقد سمحت لنفسي بوضع بعض الأسئلة داخل الموضوع احتاج فعلاً لرأى أهل المنتدى فيها .
> 
> تحت عنوان قنبلة المفتى الجديدة تشجع على الفساد الأخلاقي :
>  جاء فى عدد يوم الأربعاء 14 من ديسمبربجريدة الجماهير المصرية الأتي :
> ترقيع غشاء البكارة حلال . ليس من حق الزوج سؤال زوجته عن ماضيها ؟
> فقد أعلن  الشيخ الدكتور / على جمعة مفتى الجمهورية أن من حق المرآة ألا تخبر زوجها بوجود علاقات لها مع آخرين قبله .. كما أن من حقها أن تقوم بإجراء عملية ترقيع لغشاء البكارة نتيجة لهذه العلاقات دون أن تعلم زوجها بذلك .. إن الزوج ليس من حقه سؤال زوجته عن حياتها السابقة .
> قالت الصحيفة أن تلك العبارة أطلقها الدكتور على جمعة فى أحدى الفضائيات والذي فسرها أنها من باب الستر وعدم افتضاح أمرها .
> فجرت هذه التصريحات قنبلة من العيار الثقيل بين العلماء .
> الرأي الأول : يرى بعض العلماء بأن هذه الفتوى تؤدى إلى مزيد من الفساد الأخلاقي ومن فساد المجتمع .الرأي الثاني : يرون أن البكارة ليست ركنا من أركان عقد الزواج الإسلامي ومن ثم ليست مشكلة تستدعى فسخ العقد .سؤال : إلى أي الرأيين تميل وما هو السبب ؟ 
> ...


*
سيدى الفاضل

سأعطيك رأي الشخصى
وسأبعد عن أى مقالات مكتوبة على النت او خلافه حول هذا الموضوع

وفى النهاية 

الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد الود بيننا جميعا

الموضوع متشعب وجعلت له اكثر من تساؤل

وحتى من أعطوا الكلمة فيه تاهوا بين تشعبه من زاوية لآخرى

الدكاترة إختلفوا بين ما يصح وما لا يصح

وبذلك تاه فكر المتلقى للموضوع

بأى رأى يأخذ

وبأى فتوى يتبع

أقول له فى النهاية ما لك غير قلبك وتجنب الشبهات

نعود لاساس الموضوع

ترقيع غشاء البكارة بين السلب والايجاب  بين المسموح واللامسموح


اولا

ثم سئلت نفسي هل يليق طرح هذا الموضوع فى المنتدى أم لأ ؟

طبعا يليق والا ما كانت المنتديات -- وكفانا دفن الرؤوس بالرمال

مجتمعنا العربى أصبح ملىء بالمتناقضات من اجل هذا الخوف الخوف من طرح المشاكل التى تتسلل لنخاع المجتمع وتهدد بإنهياره تماما وعندها سنعض على الشفاه ونقول ليتنا  ناقشنا وطرحنا الآراء وعالجنا الموضوع من جذوره-


ثانيا ً

يرى بعض العلماء بأن هذه الفتوى تؤدى إلى مزيد من الفساد الأخلاقي ومن فساد المجتمع .

انا معك انه عندما تكون فتوى فإنها ستفتح الباب لأمواج جهنم للدخول على المجتمع فنحن لا ينقصنا هذه الفتوى ايضا ولكن الفتوى على من أفتى بها وعليه وزرها ووزر من سيتبعها-


يرون أن البكارة ليست ركنا من أركان عقد الزواج الإسلامي ومن ثم ليست مشكلة تستدعى فسخ العقد .
 يا سيدى الفاضل 


الزواج لم يكن له اركان غير القبول من الطرفين

بل أنه يمكن الزواج من غير شهود 

ولكن فى الطلاق وجب ان يكون هناك شاهدين  وعادلين

سماحة الشيخ حسن الجواهري : 

[frame="1 80"]وردت روايات عن أهل البيت عليهم السلام تقول باستحباب الإشهاد في عقد الزواج . 
اما أهل السنّة فقد اشترطوا وجود الشهود عند الزواج ، ولم يشترطوا وجوب الشهود عند الطلاق ، ولكن القرآن ذكر العكس فقال بوجوب الشهود عند الطلاق ؛ كما في قوله تعالى : ( وأشهدوا ذوى عدل منكم واقيموا الشهادة لله ذلكم يوعظ به من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر ... ) سورة الطلاق اية / 2 . فقد ذكرت هذه الآية وجوب الشهود في الطلاق برجلين عادلين ، وذكرت الآية أن الإعراض عن هذه الأحكام هو خروج عن الايمان بالله واليوم الآخر .
فالخلاصة : ان الاشهاد على الطلاق فيه آية قرآنية ، وبه قال الامامية . اما الإشهاد على الزواج فليس فيه دليل من قرآن أو سنّة ، بل ذكر أهل البيت استحبابه 

http://rafed.net/research/08/01.html[/frame]

سيقول قائل

ولماذا يسأل المأذون عن قسيمة الزواج ليتبين ان كانت العروس بكرا أم ثيبا ً

ولماذا يقول ولى الأمر زوجتك بنتى البكر  --؟؟؟

حتى لا يكون هناك تدليس فى الزواج 


لو الزوجة أخبرت زوجها بفقدها لغشاء البكارة هل يقبلها زوجة ؟


هنا يأتى دور الرجل للأجابة على هذا السؤال


وقال أن ترميم غشاء البكارة أن كان الغرض منه ستر الفضيحة أو علاجاً من المرض فهذا جائز  / وأن قياس السلامة الأخلاقية على غشاء البكارة قياس سيء والغشاء لا يعتبر دليلاً على العفة .

انا مع الجزء الأول

الستر واجب فى هذه الحالة وخصوصا اذا كانت أغتصبت  فهى لا يد لها فى ذلك


الغشاء ليس مقياس على العفة

طيب كان نفسى توجيه سؤال الى من قال ذلك


ويا ريت يجيب على---


من هي المرأة البكر ؟؟

 ومن هي المرأة الثيب ؟؟

 كيف نعرف أن المرأة بكرٌ أم لا .

  غشاء البكارة هو السبيل الوحيد لإثبات البكارة ؟

 






هل ترضى بمن فقدت بكارتها زوجة لك دونما يكون هناك سبب مرضى او بسبب حادث ادى لفقدانه؟؟؟

أرى الإجهاض فى الحالتين

والله غفور رحيم

بدلا ً من وجود طفل سيظل مجهول الهوية وسيعانى نفسيا واجتماعيا 


أعتذر لك لأن إجابتى كانت على عجالة 

ولك تحيتى


*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبنة / wihite angel
تحية طيبة ... فعلاً هناك الكثير من البنات الذين تعرضوا لأشياء خارجة عن إرادتهم فقدوا فيها عذريتهم . وكثيراً ما تحملت البنت العبأ النفسى وحدها ولم تخبر أحد ومن تعرضت لمثل هذه الظروف واستطاعة ترقيع غشاء البكاره ينطبق عليها وجهة نظرك . يا ابنتى أن مجتمعنا فى مثل هذه الأمور ظالم ولا يغفر حتى لو كانت صاحبة القضية مظلومه .*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبن العزيز / هشام نصار
اشكرك على مشاكتك المفيدة . ودائماً يعجبنى اسلوبك المباشر . فعلاً الفتوى سابقة لعصرها ولا يتقبلها زماننا*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأخ العزيز / أسد
ليه هو مش مر - علي فضيلته - قبل كده الحديث المحفوظ بين جنبات الأمة ( من غشنا فليس منا ) 
وإذ لم يكن هذا هو أحد أنواع الغش ... فما هو الغش إذاً؟؟؟ ... وما هو ذنب المسكين - زوجها - ليتحمل هو ما اقطرفه يد غيره ؟؟؟ 
طبعاً معاك حق . وأضيف ما ذنب المسكينة لو كانت تعرضت لأغتصاب . المهم هنا هل يقبل مجتمعنا هذه الأنسانه لو زكرت الحقيقة ؟ لا اعتقد ذلك !!!*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*العزيز / sea wolf
انا فى انتظار عودتك . شكراً على رأيك المبدئى*

----------


## ادم

*[frame="7 80"][grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله0

اظن اخي الحبيب اننا عرب ومصريون بالاخص لذالك اظن الجواب معروف بفترة الرجل المصري واذا كان المفتي اشار الي الستر فان الستر يجب ان يكون بعلم الزوج ام بدون علمه فذالك تدليس وشكرا لك
                                                                                                                                                                                                         ادم[/grade][/frame]*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*ابنى الغالى / الصاعق
يا ابو نور اعتقد أن الرأى السائد فيما قلته انت وباقى الأعضاء فيه رفض للغش وتعاطف مع صاحبة القضية إذا كانت مظلومة . شكراً على مداخلتك*

----------


## الصاعق

الأخ الكريم / رمضان العدوي






> والله أضحكتني في وقت ليس لي نفس للضحك ..... وبعدين أيها كل هذه الألفاظ المعلبة دى .. تصدق وما ليك علي يمين حسيت أني من تنظيم القاعدة وأنا مش عارف    - يا أخي - لم اشكك .. بل أدليت بدلوي مثل غيري


الحق اني لم اتفاجاء من مستوى هذه المشاركة بناء على سابق منهجك في الإختلاف ::  .إذ خلت من مناقشة النقاط التي ذكرتها وبدلاً من ان تناقشها وتقارع منطق بمنطق - هذا إن كان عندك ما يقال فيها- غلفت مشاركتك بصيغة متهكمة لا تليق بمثلك قبل ان تكون لا تليق بمثلي مما ينم عن إنك لم تفهم مشاركتي او في نفسك شئ اخر لا أعرفه دفعك إلى ان تضع مشاركة بهذا المستوى الذي لا ارضاه لك .

يا أخي كن حسن الظن بأخيك ولا تحاول ان تقراء معاني خلف السطور هي غير موجودة  . فسابق مناقشاتنا في العديد من الموضوعات لا اعتقد انها وشت لك بأني احمل ناحيتك شيئاً غير الود والتقدير :Frown: مثلك مثل كل أعضاء المنتدى  . وعلى كل إذا اعتقدت ان شيوخ الأزهر الجالسين في دار الإفتاء يصدرون الفتوى حسب المقاس وهم شيوخك ومعلميك فماذا ننتظر حين تختلف مع غيرهم ؟. ::  

لم يهمني هذا وانا اصوغ لك ردي الذي راعيت فيه اداب الحوار . إضحاكك - ثق في كلامي - ليس من اولوياتي على الإطلاق.  وربما لم اكن سأرد عليك من الأساس لم لم يكن لمشاركتك هذا الخط العام في النقد . وهذا ليس ابداً نقص في احترامي لك بل لأني أؤمن بحق النقد واطبقه في مشاركاتي .

بالرجوع إلى صلب الموضوع . في الحقيقة انت شككت في فضيلة المفتي بشكل صريح وواضح ولم تقتصر على الإختلاف في الرأي. ولم اتهمك انك من تنظيم القاعدة او غيره واني لأتسأل لماذا يلح عليك مثل هذا الإحساس؟.  ويبدو انك لم ترى اني وجهت النصائح بشكل عام إلى كل القراء وليس لك وحدك . وربما لديك من الأسباب ما يدعوك إلى اخذ المشاركة وحصرهاعلى شخصك وهذا شائنك.

عموماً إن جعلني الله تعالى سبباً في إضحاكك فأشكره سبحانه وتعالى ان جعلني سبباً عن الترويح عن احد المسلمين . وربما إن قراءت مشاركتي مرات اخرى وفي التكرار ما يفيد الكثيرين  فتح الله عليك وفهمت قصدي منها والذي اثق انه لن يضحكك. كان الأجدر بك ياطالب الأزهر ان تكون اول المنبهين إلى كيفية الإختلاف مع عالم مثل فضيلة المفتي بدلاً من أذكرك انا بذلك . 




> حسيت أني من تنظيم القاعدة وأنا مش عارف


 ::  ليتني طبيباً . فهو الوحيد الذي يشاهد ألسنة الناس متدلية دون أن يعتقد انها لإغاظته - اشكرك على إضفاء هذا الجو الودي للحوار  ::   الذي لولاه لكان المشاركة جافة بعض الشئ.

انا لم انكر حقك او حق غيرك في التعليق او النقد ومشاركتي - (( مفرطة )) في الوضوح في اني اعترضت - وبكل ادب واحترام لك  - على أسلوب الإختلاف.





> يا صديقي رغم أن لدي أشياء كثيره  هي في مجملها أهم من الرد عليك


اولوياتك لا تهمني يا صديقي في شئ فهي تخص صاحبها . غير انها عبارة لا تخلو من الود المنتظر منك وتقدم نموذجاً لأسلوبك المتميز والمحترم في الإختلاف ومقارعة الرأي بالرأي  ::  





> ... غير أني سأعتبر ردي السابق هنا من باب الترويح عن النفس ... في زمان  ننتظر في كل عامٍ نغمةً أو دمعةً تبكي علينا


قاعة المناقشات يا صديقي مخصصة للموضيع الجادة وليس للترويح عن النفس وانصحك بأن تزور قاعة فك التكشيرة لهذا الغرض فستجد فيها ما تتمنى .





> وختاما دعوني أزد علي سؤالي الأول سؤالا أخيرا‏:‏ إلي متي سنظل علي هذه الحال؟؟‏


يا اخي الكريم 

لماذا انت حساس للنقد هكذا ؟ ليس بأحد معصوم عن الخطاء منا .وهل من المفروض ان اكف عن نقدك إذاً إذا ما اختلفنا في شئ وهذا امر طبيعي ووارد وسوف يحث مستقبلاً حتى تكون سعيداً راضياً ؟

هل تعتقد حقاً اني أساءت إليك  رغم خلو مشاركتي من إساءة إليك او اتهام - كما ادعيت بأني قلت  بأنك تنتمي إلى تنظيم متطرف؟؟؟؟؟!!!!

عموماً 

ارجو ان تصفوا نفسك من ناحيتي فأنا لم اسئ إليك كما تعتقد ولم تكن هذ نتيتي ولا اعتقد اني كتبت ما يوحي بهذا . وفي المقابل فقد كتبت مشاركة تسئ إلى لمجرد اني انتقدت مشاركة لك وهو الأمر الذي لا يجوز على صعيد الحوار الأخوي المحترم من جهة ولا حتى تحت قوانين منتدى الحوار المحترم الذي نحن فيه من جهة اخرى. فوسع صدرك - راعاك الله - للاراء التي تختلف معك 

 وادعوا الله تعالى ان يجعلني من الأذلة على المؤمنين .


وتحية تستحقها  ::   ::

----------


## bedo_ic

الموضوع خطير ومينفعش الواحد يرد بكلمتين
بس انا شايف ان الموضوع واضح جدا مش محتاج مناقشة الكلام ده غلط
البكارة دى اساس الزواج والعلاقة

----------


## المفكر

*في البداية
أعلم أن الموضوع كما قال الكثير ممن شاركوا شائك
لكن 
(أستفت قلبك وإن أفتوك)
أنا أرى أنه هناك حالات -وإن قلت- يكون فيها ترقيع غشاء البكارة مهما
وإن كانت قليلة فهل يمنعها ذلك في المشاركة في الحياة كأي فتاة
فنكن صرحاء
أي رجل شرقي مسلم منا يعلم أنه لو تزوج فتاة فقدت عذريتها رغما عنها سيعصمها وينال من الثواب الكثير (والله يضاعف لمن يشاء)
وبلا شك أن جيل الصحابة لم يكن ليتردد أمام ذلك الثواب
لكن 
هل لو عرض هذا الثواب علينا سنقبل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالطبع لا
وأنا من هؤلاء
لأني من هذا المجتمع الذي يرفض وضع هذه الفتاة
فهل هناك حل لهذه الفتاة سوى الترقيع؟
لا أعتقد
لكن 
لو أطلقنا الفتوى على العموم لدخلت فيها الباغيات والفاجرات
وغيرهم من من لم تتبن أو تفقدن عذريتن رغما عنهن
وأعتقد أن عالم مثل المفتي قد حسب نفع هذه الفتوى وضررها وقرر الخير فيها
فهو يعلم تمام العلم انه سيحاسب على هذه الفتوى
أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت رأيي الشخصي
الذي لا أعلم إن كان هو الصواب أم لا*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأعزاء / الصاعق
         / أسد
الموضوع المطروح للنقاش هو فحوى الفتوى نفسها . فأرجو أن لا يكون الكلام على شخص المفتى نفسه . علمائنا الإجلاء كلهم يستندون لأسانيد شرعية فى فتواهم على اختلاف مدارسهم  .*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن العزيز / zizo ya zizo
اشكر مرورك وفى انتظار مشاركتك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*العزيزة / ناريمان
رأيك صائب فعلاً واعتقد انه حتى الأن متفق عليه من الجميع . شكراً على مشاركتك*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبن m _zizo 2000
انت تميل للرأى الأول وطبعاً كلنا شرقيين ودمنا حامى . طيب ايه رأيك فى من تتعرض لحادث مثلاً .*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

العزيز / صلادينو 
تحية لك .. انت تنضم للرأى الغالب وهو منع الغش مع اعطاء العذر . المصارحة مهمة فعلاً فإن قبل الرجل كان بها وأن لم يقبل فالفراق افضل

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*العزيزة / شهد احمد الرافاعى
الله عليكى . تسلمى أوؤيدك بشدة . اول مرة اعرف موضوع أن الزواج يمكن أن يتم بغير شهود واعتقد أن دى وأن كان لها سند استند اليه الشيخ الجوهرى إلا انه يعتبر مخالفاً للقاعدة العامة وزى ما حضرتك زكرتى الفتوى على من أفتى بها وعليه وزرها ووزر من سيتبعها . اشكرك ياسيدتى العزيزة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*أخى /أدم
 رأيك مع رأى الأغلبية لا للغش . نعم للمصارحة . الستر واجب . اشكرك اخى الفاضل*

----------


## الصاعق

> *أعتقد ان هذا الامر الآن أصبح غير ذي بال، وعلى العموم أنا أرى أن ترقيع غشاء البكارة يرجع الى سبب هذا الترقيع، فإذا كانت مَن تقوم بهذه العملية تقوم بها لأنه حدث لها حادث أو لأنها كانت عاصية وأصبحت مستقيمة فلا بأس بذلك، وعليها أن تصرح بذلك لمن يتقدم للزواج منها؛ لأن من يتزوج امرأة على أنها بكر وهي في الحقيقة ليست بكرًا فإنه يعتبر لونا من ألوان الغش والتلبيس، وقد يقبل الرجل الزواج من امرأة حدث لها حادث ما ورقع غشاء بكارتها أو كانت مذنبة ثم تابت، ولكنه يرفض بشدة أن يخدع أو يستغفل، ولأن في الفقه الإسلامي البكر تختلف في كثير من الامور عن الثيب، والبكر هي التي لم يسبق لها الزواج أو الاتصال بالرجال، أما الثيب من سبق لها ذلك من حيث المهر ومن حيث الرغبة، فقد يرغب بعض الناس في البكر أكثر، وقد يرغب بعض الناس في الثيب أكثر، وعلى كل حال فإن الزواج بالذات ينبغي ان يُبنى على الوضوح والمصارحة.  (( والله أعلم ))*


الأخ العزيز صلاح الدين 

نقطة مهمة ولا شك وهي الفرق بين ( الثيب ) وال( البكر ) . لكن هل نفهم او نتفق على ان ال( الثيب ) هي من سبق لها الإتصال برجل؟ وهل في رأيك إذا فقت الفتاة بكارتها لسبب غير الإتصال برجل تعد ( ثيباً ) أم لا ؟ ::  

انه امر محير

فحتى لو قلنا بأن الفتاة التي فقدت عذريتها رغماً عنها ليها العذر في إجراء الترقيع . فمن الحكم والفيصل في كون  ::  ان هذه خي الحقيقة وان الفتاة ليست ذات ماضي وتقول ذلك لتستطيع لإجراء العملية .

ففي بعض الأحيان يكون تقرير الأطر النظرية سهلاً لكن التطبيق العملي وتحديد الخطوط الفاصلة امر غاية في الصعوبة على أرض الواقع .

وتقبل تحياتي ::

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الصديق / bedo  ic
تحية لك ورأيك محترم . شكراً لمرورك*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبن العزيز / المفكر
جعل الله الخير فى أمة الأسلام إلى يوم القيامة . الموضوع صعب فعلاً يا ابنى . أدعو بالستر لبناتنا . من تتعرض لظرف تفقد فيه عزريتها بدون إرادتها كان الله فى عونها وهناك الكثير من القصص الحقيقية التى كان للبنت عذرها ولكن لأننا شرقيون نجد صعوبة فى تقبل الوضع .*

----------


## free_bird

ترقيع غشاء البكارة حلال . ليس من حق الزوج سؤال زوجته عن ماضيها ؟
[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]
 ازاي يعني ليس من حق الزوج سوأل زوجته عن ماضيها  هو مش هتعيش  بنفس البلد الي هي فيها ومش هتشوف الناس الي كانو يعرفوها وايه  ردها لما جوزها يسالها مين دا لما واحد ياخدها بالاحضا في الشاع على اساس كان صديقها[/grade]


[RIGHT][SIZE="4"]فقد أعلن  الشيخ الدكتور / على جمعة مفتى الجمهورية أن من حق المرآة ألا تخبر زوجها بوجود علاقات لها مع آخرين قبله .. كما أن من حقها أن تقوم بإجراء عملية ترقيع لغشاء البكارة نتيجة لهذه العلاقات دون أن تعلم زوجها بذلك .. إن الزوج ليس من حقه سؤال زوجته عن حياتها السابقة .

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]ليه هواحنا فين  اعتقد اننا في بلد شرقي عربي[/grade]




.
الرأي الأول : يرى بعض العلماء بأن هذه الفتوى تؤدى إلى مزيد من الفساد الأخلاقي ومن فساد المجتمع .

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]طبعا انا مع الرأي الاول[/grade]





سؤال : لو الزوجة أخبرت زوجها بفقدها لغشاء البكارة هل يقبلها زوجة ؟

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]طبعا لاء  ما في راجل يقبل يتجوز واحدة عرفت راجل قبله الا في حالات نادرة وهي او تكون ارملة او مطلقة[/grade]


[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]معلش  سيدي الفاضل انا دلت بالموضوع قبل ما اقول اي حاجة بالفعل هو موضوع مهم
 انا عايزة اسال  هو احنا ليه مناخد من الغرب الحاجات الوحشة بس على فكرة دا ما اسمه تطور اسمه انحراف وقلة دين[/grade]

----------


## Abdou Basha

سؤال :

هل على الشاب أن يصارح الفتاة المتقدم إليها بغرض الزواج عن علاقاته - غير المشروعة السابقة - أم لا ..؟؟

إجابة السؤال قد توصلنا إلى تفهم الفتوى .

----------


## الصاعق

سؤال في محله يا عبد الرحمن 

فماذا عن ( بكارة ) الشاب؟

----------


## nariman

للأسف يا عبد الرحمن مرور الرجل بعلاقات غير مشروعه على مدار حياته قبل الزواج مش بتنقص منه شئ امام المجتمع ...لانهم بيقولوا ده راجل ..ورغم ان الراجل ده بيبقى اخطأ فى حياته لازم بيطلب البنت اللى معملتش زيه
وانا أكدت فى مداخلتى السابقه على ان الصراحه واجبه للطرفين مش البنت بس لان علاقات الرجل قبل الزواج واللى بيعتقد انها غير مؤثره ممكن تهدم اسره بعد كده
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## white_angel_81

السلام عليكم جميعا ،، 
بداية احب ان اشكر كل من شارك في الموضوع الشيق هذا .. 
لكن لفت انتباهي شي في بعض اجابات بعض الأخوة الأعضاء وخصوصا الرجال منهم ، اجاب بعض الأخوة وقالوا ان الستر يجب ان يكون بعلم الزوج والا فإنه يصبح تدليس وخداع مع احترامي الشديد لكل وجهات النظر سواء كانت ايجابية او سلبية فنحن متفقون على ان الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية ، يا شباب ويارجال يا ترى من منكم يمكن يقبل بالزواج بالزواج من فتاة فقدت عذريتها بأي شكل من الأشكال ؟؟؟ ومن منكم يقبل الزواج من فتاة كان لها علاقات قبل الزواج ؟؟ 
اذا في منكم راجل واحد ممكن يوافق على ذلك فليجاوبني ؟؟ الرجال بصفة عامة والشرقين بصفة خاصة والمصريين بصفة أخص بمجرد الشك في اخلاق او ماضي الفتاة التي سيترتبط بها بيلغي الفكرة اساسا من باله فما بالك بالفتاة التي تصارح زوج المستقبل بأنها فقدت عذريتها فما هو رد الفعل الطبيعي المتوقع سيغفر لها !! مستحيل طبعا..      عارفين ليه ؟؟ لأن الرجل الشرقي مبرمج على ان يشك في المرأة ومبرمج على ان الفتاة التي فقدت عذريتها ليست شريفة في جميع الأحوال سواء فقدت عذريتها بقصد أو من غير قصد المهم انها فقدت عذريتها وخلاص ده مربط الفرس .. يمكن انا كلامي قاسي الي حد ما لكن حتى لو افترضنا انه ارتبط بيها وتزوجها يا اما هيفضل يشكك فيها طوووول عمره مهما حصل يا اما هيعايرها بماضيها وبخطأها طووول حياته وأنا وحده من الناس كان ليا صديقة مرت بنفس الحالة دي ولغاية الآن بعد ان اصبح عندها 4 أطفال وعشرة 13 سنة للآن زوجها بيشك فيها وفي تصرفاتها بالرغم من ا نها انسانة خلوووقة جدا بس المجتمع ظلمها ولم يرحمها ولا حتى زوجها رحمها .. اتمنى ان كلامي ميضايقش حد مني بس ده الواقع ودي الحقيقة اللي احنا عايشين فيها بس بنحاول نظهر للمجتمع ولأنفسنا اننا تطورنا وغيرنا مفاهيمنا وخرجنا من اطار الجهل والتخلف لكن للأسف احنا زي ما احنا ومفيش حاجة بتتغير فيها مبادئنا وحده مبتتغيرش ولا هتتغير لكن الزمان والمجتمع والظروف بس هي اللي بتتغير ... وشكرا

----------


## الصاعق

*اختي الفاضلة 

في نهاية الموضوع طرحنا نفس الرؤية بشكل عكسي 

ماذا عن ماضي الرجل؟*

----------


## white_angel_81

السلام عليكم ،، 
السيد المحترم فارس الحقيقة بتقولي اننا طرحنا الموضوع بشكل عكسي ،، فعلا احنا طرحنا الموضوع بشكل عكسي لكن إجابتي عليه هتكون بسيطة وفي نفس الوقت مُلمة بمعاني كثيرة ... طول عمرنا بنسمع امهاتنا وابهاتنا واجدادنا بيقولوا ايه عن الراجل لما بيروح يتقدم لأي بنت "ده ملو هدومي والراجل ميعيبوش الا جيبه " صح ولا انا غلطانة تخيل الراجل ميعيبوش الا جيبه ،، تخيل واحنا لغاية دلوقتي بنقول الجمله دي مش مشكلة بقى هو كويس بيصلي ولا لأ محترم ولا لأ له علاقات مع بنات ولا لأ بيشرب خمرة ولا لأ بيتعاطى ولا لأ  ولو اكتشفنا اي حاجة من الحاجات دي يقولك بعد الزواج هيتغير شفت بقى مجتمعاتنا بيبص للراجل ازاي يعني لو فيه السبعة وذمتها برده راجل وميعيبوش حاجة مهما كانت مش كويسة وبنتغافل عن كل عيوبه وبنعمل نفسنا مش شايفين فيه اي حاجة غير انه راجل في حال ان البنت المسكينة بمجرد انها عملت علاقة مع شاب في فترة المراهقة او في اي فترة من فترات حياتها ممكن نقيم عليها الحد مش كده بردوا ولا انا كلامي في شي غلط ؟؟

----------


## zizo2000

*مسكينة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## zizo2000

[/B]


> البنت المسكينة بمجرد انها عملت علاقة مع شاب في فترة المراهقة او في اي فترة من فترات حياتها ممكن نقيم عليها الحد مش كده بردوا ولا انا كلامي في شي غلط ؟؟


يا سلام باه البنت اللى تعمل علاقة مع شاب باقت مسكينة؟
اولا انا موافق على اللى انت قولتيه انما البنت دى نقول عليها مسكينة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لازم تعرفى ان فى غلطات ممكن الكل او البعض يتساهل معاها و فى غلاطات استحالة نسامح فيها
كمان انت فكرك الراجل اللى بيغلط قبل او بعد مايتجوز ربنا مش حيحاسبه على اللى عمله ؟ 
لا حيتحاسب فى الدنيا والاخرة انما غلطة الست يا زميلة غير غلطة الراجل 
مش عشان انا راجل وبدافع عن ابناء جنسى لا بس لان فى حاجات ينفع تتصلح وحاجات لا
انما مسكينة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا

----------


## white_angel_81

استاذ زيزوا بداية لازم تعرف ان الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية دي حاجة وياريت تعمل بيها في ردودك على المناقشات اللي بينا ، ثانيا مع احترامي الكامل لرأيك وكلامك انا لما اتكلمت عن البنت وقلت عنها  "المسكينة" كنت اقصد ان الطريقة اللي بتتحاسب بيها وبعدين مسمعتش عن حاجة اسمها التعبير المجازي بمعنى ان انا قلتها تجاوزا وبعدين معلش يعني هي الكلمة زعلتك قوي ليه كده .. هو في بنت معملتش علاقة في حياتها سواء في المدرسة او الجامعة او المعاهد او الشغل او الحارة او في اي مكان لازم تتأكد ان البنت اللي تقولك انها معملتش علاقة مع اي شاب في حياتها كذااااااااابة على الأقل لازم تكون حبت ولو كان من  طرف واحد ، وبعدين يعني افترض انها عملت علاقة هتقيم عليها الحد افترض انها اتعرضت لحادثة اغتصاب هتعمل ايه ؟؟ ردك بالقسوة دي معناه انك مش مقتنع بالموضوع اساسا ولا بالمناقشة اللي قائمة بينا لان ردك بيدل على كده مع احترامي لكلامك ووجهة نظرك بس انت بتبص للموضوع من منظار واحد وبس لكن لو مثلا لا قدر الله عاصرته او مر عليك في حياتك كان ممكن ترد بأسلوب دبلوماسي اكثر من كده؟؟ ::

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

بسم الله، والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد.. 
فلا يجوز لمن فقدت عذريتها بسبب الزنا أو غيره أن تقوم بعملية ترقيع لغشاء البكارة، فهذا غش وتدليس، وكشف للعورات، وفتح لباب الشر والفساد فهذا يغري الفتيات بالإقدام على الزنا، ولا يجوز التستر على الفتاة على حساب غيرها فالضرر لا يزال بالضرر كما قال الفقهاء، بل يجب الصدق، والمذمة في الدنيا أهون من الفضيحة على رؤوس الأشهاد يوم القيامة. 

وإليك فتوى فضيلة الدكتور حسام الدين بن موسى عفانة -أستاذ الفقه وأصوله بجامعة القدس بفلسطين-: 
إنه لشيء طيب أن يعود الإنسان عن غيه وضلاله، وأن يرجع إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى، ويتوب توبة صادقة، ولكن يجب على الأسرة أن تربي أبناءها على شرع الله، وأن تؤدبهم بأدب الإسلام كي تجنبهم الوقوع في الفواحش، والمنكرات ابتداءً فأسرة هذه الفتاة التي استمرت في انحرافها لعدة سنوات كما جاء في رسالتها عليها مسؤولية عظيمة لأنها قصرت في ذلك، وما دام أنها عادت إلى الله، وصارت محافظة على الصلاة ولبست الجلباب الشرعي كما قالت فنسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يقبل توبتها، ويغفر لها، وأن يثبتها على طاعته. 

وأما بالنسبة للشق الأول من السؤال حول إصلاح البكارة بعملية جراحية، فإن إصلاح البكارة يسمى عند العلماء رتق غشاء البكارة، أو عملية الرتق العذري، ومن المعروف أن البكارة هي الجلدة التي تكون على فرج المرأة وتسمى عذرة ولذا يقال للفتاة البكر عذراء ورتق البكارة معناه إصلاحها وإعادتها لوضعها السابق قبل التمزق . 

وهنالك أسباب عديدة لزوال غشاء البكارة منها : الدخول في الزواج ، الزنى والاغتصاب ، حصول حادثة للفتاة كالقفز مثلاً ونحو ذلك. 
إذا تقرر هذا فإن هذه المسألة من المسائل الحديثة التي لم يرد فيها نص ولم يتعرض الفقهاء المتقدمون لها لعدم إمكان حصولها في زمانهم وإنما بحثها العلماء المعاصرون على ضوء أحكام الشرع وقواعده العامة. 

والذي يظهر لي بعد دراسة أقوال العلماء المعاصرين، وما اعتمدوا عليه في هذه المسألة أن عملية الرتق العذري، أو إصلاح غشاء البكارة غير جائزة شرعاً ولا يجوز الإقدام عليها لا من الفتاة التي زالت بكارتها بأي سبب من الأسباب ولا من الطبيبة أو الطبيب المعالج لما يلي: 

أولاً : إن رتق غشاء البكارة قد يؤدي إلى اختلاط الأنساب فقد تحمل المرأة من الجماع السابق ثم تتزوج بعد رتق غشاء بكارتها وهذا يؤدي إلى إلحاق الحمل بالزوج واختلاط الحلال بالحرام. 
ثانياً : إن رتق غشاء البكارة فيه اطلاع على المنكر. 
ثالثاً : إن رتق غشاء البكارة يسهل على الفتيات ارتكاب جريمة الزنا لعلمهن بإمكان رتق غشاء البكارة بعد الزنا. 

رابعاً : إذا اجتمعت المصالح والمفاسد فإن أمكن تحصيل المصالح ودرء المفاسد فعلنا ذلك وإن تعذر درء المفاسد وتحصيل المصالح فإن كانت المفسدة أعظم من المصلحة درأنا المفسدة ولا نبالي بفوات المصلحة كما قرر ذلك فقهاء الإسلام، وتطبيقاً لهذه القاعدة فإننا إذا نظرنا إلى رتق غشاء البكارة وما يترتب عليه من مفاسد حكمنا بعدم جواز الرتق لعظيم المفاسد المترتبة عليه. 

خامسا ً: إن من قواعد الشريعة الإسلامية أن الضرر لا يزال بالضرر ومن فروع هذه القاعدة أنه لا يجوز للإنسان أن يدفع الغرق عن أرضه بإغراق أرض غيره ومثل ذلك لا يجوز للفتاة وأهلها أن يزيلوا الضرر عن الفتاة برتق الغشاء ويلحقونه بالزوج. 
سادساً : إن مبدأ رتق غشاء البكارة مبدأ غير شرعي لأنه نوع من الغش والغش محرم شرعاً. 
سابعاً : إن رتق غشاء البكارة يفتح أبواب الكذب للفتيات وأهليهن لإخفاء حقيقة سبب زوال البكارة والكذب محرم. شرعاً . ثامناً : إن رتق غشاء البكارة يفتح الباب للأطباء أن يلجأوا إلى إجراء عمليات الإجهاض وإسقاط الأجنـة بحجة الـستـر على الـفـتـيـات . 

وما يقال من أن الرتق العذري فيه ستر على الفتاة التي أزيلت بكارتها باغتصاب أو إكراه على الزنا والستر مطلوب شرعاً ، فيجاب عن ذلك بأن الستر الذي ندبت إليه الشريعة الإسلامية هو المحقق لمصالح معتبرة ورتق غشاء البكارة فيه كشف للعورة بدون حاجة وفيه فتح لباب الشر، وهو الزنا، كما أن الحكم بجواز رتق غشاء البكارة في حالة الزنا الذي لم يشتهر فيه فتح لباب من الشر عظيم، والله يأمرنا أن يشهد عذاب الزاني طائفة من المؤمنين نكاية به وتأديباً لغيره من مغبة الوقوع في الفاحشة فجواز هذه الصورة لا يعتبر ستراً بل هو ترك لمبدأ معاقبته وإشعاره بذنبه فرفض الطبيب إجراء هذه العملية فيه ردع للزانية وتأديب لغيرها. 

ويضاف لذلك أن الستر المطلوب شرعاً هو الذي شهدت له نصوص الشرع باعتبار وسيلته ورتق غشاء البكارة لم يتحقق فيه ذلك بل الأصل حرمته لمكان كشف العورة وفتح باب الفساد . 

وإن القول بجواز هذه العملية يؤدي إلى فتح أبواب الفساد وانتشار الرذيلة وما زعم من مصالح قد تترتب على ذلك إنما هي مصالح وهمية، وليست حقيقية، كما أن حالات تمزق غشاء البكارة بسبب حادث ما غير الزنا والاغتصاب تعتبر نادرة، وقليلة ويمكن إذا حصل ذلك الحصول على تقرير طبي موثق لبيان السبب الحقيقي لزوال غشاء البكارة حتى تكون الفتاة بعيدة عن تهمة الزنا. 

وأخيراً فإن على الأطباء المسلمين أن يكونوا دعاة صدق، فيرشدوا الفتاة وأهلها إلى عدم إجراء هذه العملية وأخذ تقرير طبي يثبت براءة الفتاة فيكونوا بذلك قد وجهوا الناس إلى الأخذ بالصدق قولاً وفعلاً، كما أن على الأطباء أن يرفضوا إجراء هذه العملية لكي يسدوا على المجتمع باب الزنا والتلاعب في الأعراض وأن يحاربوا الكسب غير المشروع بإجراء هذه العمليات مهما تنوعت الأسباب فإذا انتهج الأطباء هذه السبل لمعالجة فقد الفتاة لبكارتها أمكن إقناع الناس بأن فقدها بغير الفاحشة ليس أمراً معيباً ولا يمنع من الزواج منها. 
والله أعلم 

منقول من موقع الاسلام علي الانترنت

----------


## دعاء الكروان

السلام عليكم
الحقيقة الموضوع فعلاً ،،، شائك جداً والكلام عنه فيه صعوبة
لكن هذا لا يمنعنا من ابداء الرأى فيه
ووجهة نظرى :::: أنه طبعاً حرام ترقيع غشاء البكارة (لما يترتب على ذلك من غش وتدليس )
وعلى حد قول الصادق المصدوق (صلى الله علية وسلم) 
إما من ناحية أخبار الزوج عما اذا كانت الزوجة قد أجرت هذه العملية من قبل الزواج أما لا ــــ فأنا مع رأى المفتى فى هذا الأمر ....... الستر أولى 
فيمكن أن تكون قد تابت إلى الله واستغفرته .. ورزقها الله رجل (ابن حلال) يسترها فلما تفضح هى نفسها وتقول له
خلاص ـــــــ المهم نادمها وعدم عزمها على عدم العودة لما كانت عليه قبل الزواج
وأنا فى رأىِ هذا استند لفتوى سمعتها من أحد الشيوخ 
كانت بخصوص 
واحدة (والعياذ بالله) كانت زانية ثم تابت إلى الله فهل يكفى توبتها أم لازم يقام عليها حد الزنى
فكان رأى الشيخ ..... إنه يكفى التوبة ولا يقام الحد وأن الستر هنا أولى 
فقياساً على ذلك من تابت ولقحت غشاء بكارتها تقول لزوجها ليه 
طب ماهى من الأول لا تجرى هذه العملية وتعترف له بعلاقاتها السابقة وله حق الأختيار 
لكن تعملها وبعدان تقول له ليس لها لازمه ،،،،، كانت وفرت على نفسها مشقة عمل العملية
هذه وجهة نظرى ........ والله أعلم
جزاكم الله خيرً ....... ورزقنا الله الستر فى الدنيا والأخرة ........ رجالاً ونساءاً

----------


## zizo2000

> استاذ زيزوا بداية لازم تعرف ان الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية دي حاجة وياريت تعمل بيها في ردودك على المناقشات اللي بينا ، ثانيا مع احترامي الكامل لرأيك وكلامك انا لما اتكلمت عن البنت وقلت عنها  "المسكينة" كنت اقصد ان الطريقة اللي بتتحاسب بيها وبعدين مسمعتش عن حاجة اسمها التعبير المجازي بمعنى ان انا قلتها تجاوزا وبعدين معلش يعني هي الكلمة زعلتك قوي ليه كده .. هو في بنت معملتش علاقة في حياتها سواء في المدرسة او الجامعة او المعاهد او الشغل او الحارة او في اي مكان لازم تتأكد ان البنت اللي تقولك انها معملتش علاقة مع اي شاب في حياتها كذااااااااابة على الأقل لازم تكون حبت ولو كان من  طرف واحد ، وبعدين يعني افترض انها عملت علاقة هتقيم عليها الحد افترض انها اتعرضت لحادثة اغتصاب هتعمل ايه ؟؟ ردك بالقسوة دي معناه انك مش مقتنع بالموضوع اساسا ولا بالمناقشة اللي قائمة بينا لان ردك بيدل على كده مع احترامي لكلامك ووجهة نظرك بس انت بتبص للموضوع من منظار واحد وبس لكن لو مثلا لا قدر الله عاصرته او مر عليك في حياتك كان ممكن ترد بأسلوب دبلوماسي اكثر من كده؟؟


اولا انا عارف ان الاختلاف فى الراى شى طبيعى وعادى وعشان كده انا رديت.
ثانيا واضح فى كلامى انى بهاجم البنت اللى بتمشى غلط واظن ده واضح جدا فمينفعش اننا نوصفها ب(تعبير مجازى ) ونقول مسكينة لان ده لو حصل مع راجل حتقولى مسكين؟؟؟ طبعا لا ولا انا كمان لان كل واحد مننا مسئول عن تصرفاته 
ثالثا وده الاهم والخطير ازاى تقولى (هو في بنت معملتش علاقة ) يا خبر ابيض انت عارف ده معناه ايه 
معناه انك بقولى ان كل البنت (مش بعضهم حتى) لا كلهم بيمشوا غلط ولا ده تعبير مجازى برضه ؟؟؟
انا هنا بقاه باتمنى انه يكون مجازى لان فيه فرق كبير جدا ان واحدة تحب واحد و واحدة تدخل فى علاقة مع واحد فيه فرق كبير اوى !!! ازاى توصفى ان كل البنات لهم علاقات؟؟؟؟

----------


## amr emam

استاذى الفاضل / سيد ابراهيم 

موضوع  جرئ جدا  

اشكرك عليه ولى عوده ان شاء الله  

للمناقشه والتعقيب 

عمرو امام

----------


## الصاعق

إخواني الأعزاء

نم الواضح الجلي أننا أمام رأيين فقهيين . وقد تباينت الأراء بينهما بين مؤيد لذاك ومؤيد لذلك وبين متخذ الموقف الوسط . 

ففي الدين سعة في هذا الموضوع وفي اختلاف العلماء رحمة خاصة في المحدثات فهم لم يختلفوا فيالأصول بفضل الله .

لكن جوهر الموضوع هو الخطيئة . هنا يستوى الرجل والمرأءة . فغشاء البكارة يضع فارقاً بين الذكر والأنثى إذ من الممكن يقع الذكر في المعصية لكن لن يقوم دليل عليه ولا سبيل لزوجته لإكتشاف ذلك إن لم يصارحها .بالنسبة للمراءة فإن وقوعها في المعصية يكلفها البكارة . فإن كنا نعتقد من منظور اجتماعي ان من حق الرجل ان يخفي ماضيه عن المراءة يصبح من حق المراءة ان تخفي ماضيها عن الرجل وتكون عملية الترقيع هنا امراً ضمنياً . اما من منظور ديني فيستوي الرجل والمراءة في عقاب الخطيئة . والسؤال الأن 

ما رأيكم في رجل تقدم للزواج من فتاة وكاتن له علاقة اثمة قبل الزواج ؟ من المفترض انه يلقى عندكم نفس اللوم الذي تلقاه الفتاة فاقدة البكارة . فإن رأيتم ان هذا الشاب مثلا  ًتاب وأناب قد تتعاطفون معه وتقولون بأن الستر افضل . يصبح الوضع مماثلاً بالنسبة للفتاة.

الموضوع معقد ومركب من الناحية الدينية والإجتماعية . فأما الدينية فحسمت باختلاف العلماء في الجواز فلا يبقى لنا إلا الجانب العقلي في النقاش.

أخي العزيز زيزو وأختي العزيزة وايت أنجل

اناشدكم تهدئة النقاش قليلاً . فهو حتى الأن مثمر وجميل وادلى كل من كم بمشاركة قيمة .المزيد من التهدئة سيثري النقاش اكثر . وشاكر لكما تفاعلكما .

----------


## zizo2000

> أخي العزيز زيزو وأختي العزيزة وايت أنجل
> 
> اناشدكم تهدئة النقاش قليلاً . فهو حتى الأن مثمر وجميل وادلى كل من كم بمشاركة قيمة .المزيد من التهدئة سيثري النقاش اكثر . وشاكر لكما تفاعلكما .


انا بعتزر ليك وللملاك الابيض لو كنت اتكلمت باسلوب حاد شوية بس الموضوع فعلا مستفز للكلام ويكفى قولك (اخى زيزو) .
انا فعلا بعتذر.

----------


## omshahd

التعميم على فتيات المجتمع كله لا يصح

على الأقل فى المحيط الذى اعيش به يوجد من البنات حولى الكثير والحمد لله لم تتعرف على شاب وعمرها قارب على 25 سنة مع انها جامعية وتعمل الحين بوظيفة فى مجال الطب يعنى وسط ثرى تعارفيا ً ولكن هنا كانت تحكمها ضوابط اسرية نمت بداخلها وترعرعت لا تصدقى  انها حتى تخجل من مجرد تبادل الحديث مع رجل ويحمر وجهها --هناك أمثلة كثيرة --- ولو حكيت لكى عنها ن تصدقى وجودها بالمجتمع 

تعرفى لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟

لأنكم فى مجتمعكم هذا كبنات تتوقعون ان الكل هكذا مع انه ليس هكذا؟؟

بالنسبة لبكارة الرجل

أعتقد انها مسألة اخلاقية وليست دينية 

ومن ساعد على إعلاء حق الرجل على المرأة فى هذا الجانب

هو ذكورية المجتمع الذى نعيش به

نحن فى مجتمع ذكورى

أى يسود فيه رأى الرجل وحقوقه الأدبية نوعا ما على المرأة

وهوليس فى مجتمعنا نحن فقط ولكن موجود على الصعيد العربى وبشكل مبالغ فيه جدا

واما من ناحية ان رتق البكارة لمن فقدتها اثر حادث مكروه من جانب بعض الشيوخ

سأحكى لك قصة يا سيدى

فى شهور الصيف ونحن نقضى اجازة الصيف كنت بزيارة احدى المستشفيات اثر مرض مفاجىء واذا ببنت تدخل علينا وهى محمولة بين يدى اسرتها والجميع مشدودين وتساءل كل من كان موجود ما الحكاية وجاء الرد على لسان الممرضة 

بان البنت كانت تركب الدراجة وسقطت بها ثم حدث ان كانت السقطة على مكان حساس بجسمها وبالكشف والاشعة السريعة تبين انها فقدت عذريتها

هل لها البنت يد فى ذلك؟؟

وهل يعيبها ان تقوم برتق الغشاء؟؟؟

وما نظرة كل من تقدم لها بعد ذلك وتحكى له الواقعة ولا يصدق ؟؟

هل ستظل تعيش هذه الذكرى المؤلمة مع كل من يتقدم لها ويعرف ويرفض؟؟؟

وهل تتجاهلون  الجو الذى يحلم به كل زوج فى ليلة زفافه وماذا يتمنى من عروسته ؟؟؟

الموضوع ليس بهذه السهولة اللفظية والمناقشة الكلامية غير العيش بالمشكلة

ونسأل الله العافية من كل شر للجميع

ولكم تحيتى

----------


## zizo2000

انا شايف يا جماعة مع احترامى لكل المشاركات اننا بنعيد ونزيد فى نفس الكلام.
يا جماعة المسالة واضحة اللى يحصلها حادث عرضى زى الحادثة اللى اتكلمت عنها omshahd دى اكيد من حقها انها تعمل عملية لان ده شى مش باديها (الضرورات تبيح المحظورات)
واللى اتعرضت لحادث اغتصاب (رغم انى متحفظ على الراى ده) بس لان الكتير منكم شايف ان ده حقها
انما اللى تمشى غلط وتعمل العملية دي . لا طبعا مش من حقها لان دى شى كانت تملكه وفرطت فيه بكامل ارادتها رغم انها حتعمل العملية لان مفيش قانون يمنعها من كده
بس لازم تعرف كل بنت ان مش كل الرجال لهم تجارب مع ستات قبل الجواز
كذلك كل راجل لازم يعرف ان فى بنات كتير محترمين ويخافوا على اسمهم يمكن اكتر من اهلهم
والعملية دى ممكن اى بنت تعملها سوى مظلومة او مش مظلومة 
الموضوع ده يرجعلها عشان كده لازم كل راجل وكل بنت يتقوا ربنا ويعرفوا انهم لو خبوا الحقيقة على الناس كلهم مش حيقدروا يخبوها على ربنا والحمد لله ان ربنا هو اللى حيحاسبنا مش اهلنا لان ربنا يا جماعة احن علينا من امهاتنا واهلنا كلهم.
(أستغفر الله العظيم الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه . اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين)

----------


## الصاعق

حسناً يا زيزو 
من الممكن حصر الأمر كما يلي

بما ان اغلب الأعضاء تعاطفوا مع الفتاة التي فقدت عذريتها رغماً عنها .

إذن ينحصر الأمر في الفتاة الخاطئة والرجل الخاطئ.
والسؤال.. هل نحن مستعدون أو نرى من حقهم ان يحظوا بفرصة ثانية ؟ أي يخفوا الماضي ويبداؤا بداية مستقيمة جديدة ؟

إجابة هذا السؤال تحدد الموافقة من عدمه على إجراء فتاة (( كانت )) خاطئة لهذه العملية . إذ لو سلمنا بحق الإنسان في بداية جديدة وان يخفي ماضيه فهذا لن يكلف الرجل شئياً بينما ستصبح العملية ضرورية للأنثى .

اعتقد ان هذا هو محل النقاش . هل من حق الإنسان الخاطئ ان يخفي ماضيه ويبداء بداية جديدة ؟ أم يجب عليه ان يصارح شريك / شريكة حياته بالماضي. مع الأخذ في الأعتبار الفارق في تسامح المجتمع بين الذكر والأنثى 

اعتقد ان هذا الطرح مناسب لنستكمل من عنده 

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## omshahd

خى الصاعق


لو قلت لك ليس من حقها ان تخفى على زوجها اكون ظلمتها ولو قلت لك من حقها  اكون ظلمت الزوج

هل تضمن لها و اخبرت الزوج

ان لايكون ذلك خنجر بظهرها طول العمر وتعيش مطأطأة الرأس طيلة العمر معه

هل هو سينسى انها سلمت نفسها حتى لوتحت باب الحب والمراهقة لرجل غيره

ولك تحيتى

----------


## zizo2000

اخى الصاعق
انا شايف انك بجد حطيت ايدك على المشكلة من الاخر
فعلا هى دى نقطة الاختلاف
كان فى قصة عن شخص زنا وراح للرسول (عليه الصلاة والسلام) واعترفله من نفسه وطلب من الرسول انه يقيم عليه الحد (الرجم عشان الراجل ده كان متزوج) الرسول (عليه الصلاة والسلام) قاله انت مجنون فرد الراجل قاله لا فرد عليه الرسول طيب روح وتعالى كمان كام يوم (الرسول بيديلوه فرصة انه يهرب)
بعد كام يوم جاله وقاله يا رسول الله اقم على حد الله . الرسول قاله لا تعالى كمان كام يوم (الرسول بيديلوه فرصة تانى عشان يهرب)
بعد كام يوم برضه الرجل راح للنبى (عليه الصلاة والسلام) فامر النبى اصحابه انهم ياخدوه ويقيموا عليه الحد
وهم بيقيموا الحد حاول الراجل انه يهرب بس الصحابه مسابهوش الا لم اقاموا عليه الحد ومات ولما عرف الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) انه حاول يهرب زعل جدا من اصحابه وقالهم(هالا تركتموه هالا تركتموه ........ وكررها كذا مرة) 
وكان قصد النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام ان الراجل ده غلط وحس بغلطته وراح للنبى بنفسه وبكامل ارادته عشان يقام عليه الحد عشان كده النبى كان شايف انه ممكن يتوب لله ويستغفره على الغلط اللى عمله وان ده كفاية وان ربنا اكيد حيقبل توبته مادامت صاقة.
يمكن انا طولت عليكوا بس انا حبيت انكوا تعرفوا ان مش معنى ان حد يغلط انه خلاص مالوش توبة لا هو ليه بس يا جماعة التوبة لربنا هو الوحيد اللى قادر انه يرحم ده لانه هو التواب الرحيم
انما الانسان لا لاننا مش زى بعضنا كل واحد فينا له تفكير مستقل بذاته
كل واحد فينا بتحكمه افكار واعراف ناتجة عن تربيته
مش كلنا ممكن نسامح بسهولة 
خصوصا فى موضوع زى ده 
احنا فى الموضوع ده بنعامل ربنا فى الاول والاخر 
عشان كده( للاسف) لازم الست اللى غلطت قبل الجواز ماتقولش لجوزها حتى لو متاكد مليون فى المية انه حيسامحها و مش معنى كده انها غشته بس ماينفعش تقوله لان مهما كان متعلق بيها حيفضل فاكر الموضوع ده لانه موضوع شرف وعمر الشرف مايتنسى
ونفس الكلام للراجل برضه مايقولش لزوجته بس يكون تاب لله توبه بجد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللّهُ نَفْسًا إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ ) صدق الله العظيم
واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## omshahd

وانا من الاخر معك زيزو

نحن لسنا آلهة

والانسان خطاء وخير الخطائين التوابين

لن يغفر المجتمع لمن تاب واعلن التوبة  لأنهم ليسوا آلهة هم بشر بالنهاية

تحكمهم تقاليد واعراف بالمجتمع

وأحيانا تلك الاشياء تكون عندهم اقوى من مسائل دينية فى إيمانهم بها

ولكم تحيتى

----------


## nariman

من حق كل واحد أخطأ وأقر بالخطأ ده انه يتوب لله ويبدأ من جديد لان ربنا فاتح باب التوبه لكل عباده 
لكن أحيانا لايستطيع العبد انه يرحم أو يغفر خطيئه غيره وبيقول انا مش اله
انا لسه عند رأيى ..الصراحه واجبه للطرفين مادام بنبنى أسره ...لكن فى حالتنا دى مصراحه الرجل غير مصارحه البنت ...مصارحه الرجل بعلاقاته قبل الزواج بيتصور ان فيها خط رجعه وان فيه طريق لبدايه جديده مادام أقر بيها
انما مصارحه البنت بشئ مماثل أو اجراء عمليه زى دى تفتكروا حيكون رد فعل الرجل ايه ؟؟
ياترى حيشجعها على التوبه والخطوه اللى عايزه تاخدها ناحيه ربنا ..فى ناس تقول الرجاله مختلفين فى رد الفعل
فيه راجل حيرفض وده موضوعه منتهى ...وفيه راجل حيوافق ...طيب الراجل التانى ده لما يعيش معاها وهو عارف حتكون نفسيته عامله ازاى ...ياترى حيقدر ينسى ......أشك
بصراحه يا جماعه الكوره دلوقتى فى ملعب الأعضاء الرجاله هما بقى يدخلوا ويقولوا رأيهم 
مادام وصل بينا النقاش للنقطه دى
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## zizo2000

الى nariman3230
احيانا بيبقى السكات افضل وابلغ بكتير من الكلام
صدقينى لو قالها انه مسامحها حيفضل جوه شى من نحيتها خصوصا لو قالت او حصل اى حاجة يفتكر اللى هى كانت فيه
و زى ماقلتلك (مش عشان انا حرفض انى اسامحها)بس دى حاجة عندنا احنا الرجالة
انا ممكن اضايق من حاجة مراتى عملتها و ممكن ازعقلها او حتى امد ايدى عليها (رغم ان ده مرفوض)
انما صدقينى والله لو حد فكر ( مجرد انه فكر )ان يضايقها او يضرها ولو ضرر بسيط انا ادبحه فما بالك لو غلط معاها.احنا كده مانستحملش على على زوجاتنا ممكن نكون مش طايقين البيت ودوشة البيت بس منستحملش الهواء الطاير عليهم ممكن تقولى اننا متناقضين او تقولى اننا قاسيين بس احنا كده.
انا بقولك كده عشان تبقى عارفة ان لو راجل قال انه ممكن يسامحها اوعى تصدقى لانى ببساطة راجل زى كل الرجالة وعارف احنا بنفكر ازاى.

----------


## malkro7y

استاذ زيزو اه البنت اللي عملت علاقه مسكينه لانها صدقت حيوان وصدقت وعوده اما الحاله بالنسبه للبنت والرجل سيان لانها زنا وعقاب الزنا للراجل والست واحد الدين مفرقش بين الاتنين لكن المجتمع الجاهل فرق بحجه غشاء البكاره  ::  
المشكله اللي بتوجهنا ان في بنات بتتعرض للاغتصاب وبتخاف تتكلم ووقت الفرح تتفضح رغم انها مظلومه لان نسبه كبيره من المغتصبين من الاقارب زي الاخ والعم والخال ويا سلام كمان لو حظها وقعها في راجل جاهل يلومها اكيد انتي السبب في اللي جرالك  :Frown:  
انتوا عارفين ان في قري للان بتقوم الدايه او امرة من عائلة العريس بمسك العروس والعريس يفض غشاء البكارة بايده لاثبات عفتها ده منتهي الاهانه والقسوة لدرجه ان في بنت قتلت لان الغشاء كان مطاطي ولم يفض والطبيب الشرعي اثبت انها عذراء بكر 
عموما انا مع الاغلبيه ان الصراحه افضل شئ وللعريس حرية الاختيارده في حالة ان العروس اقامة علاقه لكن في حالات الاغتصاب والحوادث يكون الستر افضل وله الاجر عند الله وممكن جدا بالكشف الطبي بيبان الفرق 
ربنا يرحمنا ويرحم الناس جميعا

----------


## zizo2000

الى malkro7y
اولا واضح فى كلامى انى مدفعتش عن الشخص اللى بيكذب على اى بنت لانه مش حيوان
ده اقل من حيوان واحقر منه كمان
انما هل معنى كده انه هو بس السبب والا هى كمان ادته فرصة عليها؟
اكيد الاتنين مشتركين فى نفس الخطاء والا انتى حتدفعى عنها عالاطول وتقولى انها مسكينة وهو السبب لوحده؟
واحنا زى مانتى متابعة المشاركات من الاول وصلنا للمشكلة النهائية وهى هل يعترف الطرف المخطى سواء كان راجل او البنت للطرف التانى بخطاء قبل الزواج ام يتوب لله ويسكوت ويدارى الموضوع؟ انما موضوع اللى اتعرضت لاغتصاب ده موضوع خلاص انتهينا منه.

----------


## nariman

> الى nariman3230
> 
> احيانا بيبقى السكات افضل وابلغ بكتير من الكلام
> صدقينى لو قالها انه مسامحها حيفضل جوه شى من نحيتها خصوصا لو قالت او حصل اى حاجة يفتكر اللى هى كانت فيه
> و زى ماقلتلك (مش عشان انا حرفض انى اسامحها)بس دى حاجة عندنا احنا الرجالة
> انا ممكن اضايق من حاجة مراتى عملتها و ممكن ازعقلها او حتى امد ايدى عليها (رغم ان ده مرفوض)
> انما صدقينى والله لو حد فكر ( مجرد انه فكر )ان يضايقها او يضرها ولو ضرر بسيط انا ادبحه فما بالك لو غلط معاها.احنا كده مانستحملش على على زوجاتنا ممكن نكون مش طايقين البيت ودوشة البيت بس منستحملش الهواء الطاير عليهم ممكن تقولى اننا متناقضين او تقولى اننا قاسيين بس احنا كده.
> انا بقولك كده عشان تبقى عارفة ان لو راجل قال انه ممكن يسامحها اوعى تصدقى لانى ببساطة راجل زى كل الرجالة وعارف احنا بنفكر ازاى
> .


فعلا اخى الكريم هى دى الحقيقه للاسف
وده اللى كنت اقصده

----------


## سيد جعيتم

FRee_*BiRd
تحية لك .. انت مع الرأى الأول . رأينا نحن الشرقيين . رأيك جدير بالاحترام*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن العزيز / عبده باشا
قد يتفاخر البعض من الرجال بماضيه وأنه ( فتك على رأى يوسف وهبى ) من ستره الله يجب إلا يفضح نفسه . اعتقد ان المصارحة هنا ستكون فى غير محلها وبالقياس نقيس ذلك على ما جاء بالفتوى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنى العزيز / الصاعق
موضوع بكارة الرجال ذكرنى بنصيحة رسولنا الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام للسيدة فاطمه الزهراء عندا اتت اليه تشكو السيدة عائشة ام المؤمنيين عندما قالت لها انا الوحيدة التى تزوجنى اباك بكراً فنصحها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ان ترد واقوا وانا امى اول من تزوجت ابى وهو بكر . تحياتى لك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبنة / White _ angel 81
على فكرة كلامك فى محله . موضوع الشك فى الزوجة عندنا نحن الشرقيين ليس قاعدة وأن كان يطبق بشدة فعلاً على أى سيدة لها ماضى حتى ولو كان رغماً عنها . شكراً

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن العزيز / العندليب
شكراً لنقلك الفتوى . مرحباً بكل أراء السادة العلماء الأجلاء مجهود تشكر عليه

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الفاضلة / دعاء 1310
واللهى كلامك معقول . شكراً على مشاركتك ورأيك الصائب

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخ / عمو أمام
شكراً على مرورك وفى انتظارك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الفاضلة / شهد احمد الرفاعى
ليس قاعدة طبعاً أن تقييم البنت علاقة ولو غير أثمه . بناتنا بخير . وشكراً على قصة البنت راكبة الدراجة فالسئول هنا حتى لو حملت شهادة طبية تثبت فقدها لعذريتها فى حادث فهل سيتقبلها المجتمع ؟ صعب جداً

----------


## سيد جعيتم

العزيزه / ناريمان
يمكن فى سنى ممكن اقول أن الستر واجب مع العذر . الشباب طبعاً رأيهم دايماً متحمس . الشاب يقيم علاقة شريفة مع زميلة وإذا وجد أن شقيقته تقيم علاقة مماثلة فكأنه ضبط ضبطيه  والحجة الدائمة انا كويس لكن ما اضمنشى غيرى . بس عايز اقول أن 90 % من حوادث الأغتصاب ( المعلنة ) تكون المغتصبة سبب فيها بطريقتها فى الملبس أو طريقة السير . احنا الرجال تفكيرنا شرقى بس الإيمان غالب . الموضوع فعلاً يحتاج لدراسة من المتخصصين .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

العزيز/malkro  7y
اهلاً بيك وبمدينتك الجميلة جداً المنصوره . ما يعلن عن جرائم الأغتصاب أقل بكثير مما يعلن فكم من مغتصبات فضلوا الصمت لأن فى الأعلان فضيحه . انا كتبت قصة عن فتاة تعرضت لنفس الموقف بقاعة القصة ولكن يبدوا أنها لم تعجب السيد / مشرف القاعة من الناحية الأحترافية وأدعوك لزيارة القصة
المصارحة مطلوبة . ولكن صعبة بس هى الصح

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن المتحمس / m _zizo
حماسك يثير اعجابى . دفاعك عن وجهة نظرك لا غبار عليه

----------


## الصاعق

*انا سعيد بتطور النقاش إلى هذا المنحى المثمر الذي احس به يوشك على الخروج بنتائج نتفق عليها 

اكثر سعادة بالمشاركين ولغتهم الراقية في الحوار وتفاعلهم الفكري الراقي والهادف والمحترم 

ارق تحياتي لوالدي صاحب الموضوع وجميع المشاركين فيه من أخوة واخوات اعزاء على قلبي*

----------


## zizo2000

الى ا / سيد وجميع المشاركين
الموضوع كبير و خطير وله ابعاد كتيييييييير
وكلنا اتكلمنا فيه بمنتهى الصراحة
ارجو ان مفيش حد يكون زعل منى 
واشكرك جداً يا استاذ سيد على ردك الجميل وشكرا لاخى الصاعق على مشاركته واسلوبه الراقى
وشكرا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_zizo2000
					
				
الى ا / سيد وجميع المشاركين
الموضوع كبير و خطير وله ابعاد كتيييييييير
وكلنا اتكلمنا فيه بمنتهى الصراحة
ارجو ان مفيش حد يكون زعل منى 
واشكرك جداً يا استاذ سيد على ردك الجميل وشكرا لاخى الصاعق على مشاركته واسلوبه الراقى
وشكرا


ابنى العزيز/
فى الحقيقة لقد افادتنا مداخلاتك واعطت الموضوع دفعة قوية . والأختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الوالد العزيز لك خالص الاحترام والتقدير وشكرا على الموضوع 

اولا انا بس عايز ابدا المناقشه بحاجه ان غشاء البكاره هوا الدليل الوحيد للزوج على عزريه لبنت وطهارتها وبردو لو الشى ده مش موجود بيكون العكس تماما حتى يثبت العكس  بس فيه بنات تعرضت لغتصاب او او مثلا اعمال عنيفه ادت الى فض الغشاء دول انا شايف انه الصراحه هيا المفتاح الرئيسى فى الموضوع يعنى لو صارحت زوجها اكيد ممكن يقبل بالوضع بس لو عملت العمليه ممكن يكون نوع من الغش للزوج بس ازاى ان كل واحده تقول انها معملتش اى حاجه وتروح تعمل العمليه كده هنفتح الباب لكل واحده شريفه او غير شريفه بيتهيالى ان منعها يكون احسن لان محدش يضمن بالى حصل للبنت 

ثانيا انا عايز اقول ان ربنا عمرو مابيرضى بالظلم لعبيده يعنى لو واحد ماشى محترم طول عمره ويتمنى الزوجه الصالحه ربنا مش هيخلى نصيبو فى واحده ماتصونش بيته بعد الزواج ونفس الشى للبنت الى هيا حافظه نفسها وشايفه الى عليها وبترضى ربنا قدر المستطاع ربنا مش هيرضى بظلمها على ايد واحد ممكن يبهدلها او مايصونهاش ( غير لو ربنا ليه حكمه فى كده ) 

وزى ماربنا قال فى سوره النور 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الزَّانِي لَا يَنكِحُ إلَّا زَانِيَةً أَوْ مُشْرِكَةً وَالزَّانِيَةُ لَا يَنكِحُهَا إِلَّا زَانٍ أَوْ مُشْرِكٌ وَحُرِّمَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ 

صدق الله العظيم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*ابنى العزيز / زيزو
الموضوع صعب . الصراحة مطلوبة مع صعوبتها . اشكرك على مشاركتك*

----------


## أسد

> كان فى قصة عن شخص زنا وراح للرسول (عليه الصلاة والسلام) واعترفله من نفسه وطلب من الرسول انه يقيم عليه الحد (الرجم عشان الراجل ده كان متزوج) الرسول (عليه الصلاة والسلام) قاله انت مجنون فرد الراجل قاله لا فرد عليه الرسول طيب روح وتعالى كمان كام يوم (الرسول بيديلوه فرصة انه يهرب)
> بعد كام يوم جاله وقاله يا رسول الله اقم على حد الله . الرسول قاله لا تعالى كمان كام يوم (الرسول بيديلوه فرصة تانى عشان يهرب)
> بعد كام يوم برضه الرجل راح للنبى (عليه الصلاة والسلام) فامر النبى اصحابه انهم ياخدوه ويقيموا عليه الحد
> وهم بيقيموا الحد حاول الراجل انه يهرب بس الصحابه مسابهوش الا لم اقاموا عليه الحد ومات ولما عرف الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) انه حاول يهرب زعل جدا من اصحابه وقالهم(هالا تركتموه هالا تركتموه ........ وكررها كذا مرة)


وددنا لو ذكر نص الحديث ، ومصدره 

أم هذا الهراء فلا نقبله ؟؟؟

----------


## الصاعق

> وددنا لو ذكر نص الحديث ، ومصدره 
> 
> أم هذا الهراء فلا نقبله ؟؟؟


الأخ العزيز أسد 

طلبك مصدر الحديث ونصه أحييك عليه  ::  إذ ينم عن غيرة على السنة النبوية المطهرة .

اما تعليقك على مشاكة زميلك بالـ (( الهراء )) فغير مقبول - وتذكر ان النصيحة المغلفة بحسن الحديث تكسبك صديقاً 

تحياتي

----------


## الصاعق

> اولا انا بس عايز ابدا المناقشه بحاجه ان غشاء البكاره هوا الدليل الوحيد للزوج على عزريه لبنت وطهارتها وبردو لو الشى ده مش موجود بيكون العكس تماما حتى يثبت العكس بس فيه بنات تعرضت لغتصاب او او مثلا اعمال عنيفه ادت الى فض الغشاء دول انا شايف انه الصراحه هيا المفتاح الرئيسى فى الموضوع يعنى لو صارحت زوجها اكيد ممكن يقبل بالوضع بس لو عملت العمليه ممكن يكون نوع من الغش للزوج بس ازاى ان كل واحده تقول انها معملتش اى حاجه وتروح تعمل العمليه كده هنفتح الباب لكل واحده شريفه او غير شريفه بيتهيالى ان منعها يكون احسن لان محدش يضمن بالى حصل للبنت


 

هذه النقطة هامة جداً اخي الكريم 

في المشاركات السابقة ناقشنا حق الرجل والفتاة في التوبة عن الخطيئة وعدم إخبار الشريك الأخر بالماضي.

هذا امر يختلف فيه ولن تجد الناس فيه على رأي واحد . وحتى لو سلمنا جدلاً بأن الفتاة الخاطئة من حقها التوبة وستر ماضيها . فالطبيب الذي سيجري لها العملية لا يملك مقياساً يقراء ذهن لفتاة به ويعرف ما إذا كانت تائبة ام لا لذا فالموضوع مشكل بحق.

ربما تكون الفتوى موضوع المناقشة من باب تقرير المبداء اكثر منها حالة عملية . فلو نظرنا إلى ان الفتاة تريد التوبة والستر فربما انقسمنا لفريقين . فريق يتعاطف معها وفريق يرفض ذلك . وسينقسم الرافضون بدورهم إلى فريق يرى ان كشف العلاقات السابقة لشريك العمر واجب على الرجل والفتاة بينما ستجد فريقاً اخر يراها واجباً على الفتاة فقط .

دعنا نعود إلى انصار الفريق الأول - ونقول أن من حق الفتاة بدء حياة جديدة والتوبة النصوحة والستر كما أن هذا حق للرجل. قد يكون هذا المبداء ليس بمحل خلاف بين انصار هذ الفريق تعال نسألهم : هل يستطيع الطبيب تمييز الفتاة الصادقة التوبة من الفتاة المتلاعبة ؟ الإجابة هي لا . وفي المقابل ايضاً . لو قلنا ان من حق الرجل ان يخفي ماضيه التماساً للستر  - وهو لن يحتاج عملية لذلك  - فهل ضمن افراد هذا الفريق ان هذا الرجل صادق التوبة أم متلاعب؟ كل هذا في ثنايا النفس. مما يصعب المسألة تطبيقياً لكن في النهاية نحن لسنا حكاماً على ضمائر الناس.

بلا شك انه موضوع محير وإن كان نقاشه عل مستوى المبادئ يبدو سهلاً واضحاً فإن الخوض في تطبيقه معقداً للغاية سواء للرافضين أو المؤيدين

تحياتي العاطرة للمشاركين بالموضوع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخ العزيز / أسد
قصة الرجل الذى زنا واعترف للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قصة حقيقية وقد قرأتها فى كتب الأحاديث . وقد اعاد الرسول الكريم سئوال الرجل اكثر من مرة فأكد الرجل انه زنا وعندما هم الصحابة برجمه عاد عن اعترافه وبعد أن قصوا ما حدث على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ما معناه أنكم لقاتليه )انشاء الله ابحث عن مصدر الحديث واذكره فى مداخلة اخرى .واشكرك على مشاركتك الدائمة وغيرتك على الأسلام
أشكر الأبن m_ zizo على مشاركته الفعالة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابنى العزيز / الصاعق
انا معك أن الأمر محير . الفتاة التى فقدت عذريتها رغماً عنها تستحق فرصة جديدة . والتائبة تستحق فرصة جديدة . هنا مربط الفرس حيث أن الصراحة مطلوبة لأن عدم ذكر الحقيقة يعتبر غش وخداع . ولكن هل نقبل نحن الرجال .

----------


## khaled4

*انا ضد موضوع الترقيع ده من الاف للياء و ده بيدى فرصه لانتشار الزنا و البنت تعمل اللى على كيفها و فى الاخر تتجوز واحد و تديله على قفاه معلش لسؤء التعبير طب مش هو اللارتباط بدايته الثقه ازاى هى ها تبتدى حياتها و هى مخبيه حاجه عن جوزها و معلش الراجل اللى يقبل حاجه زى كده ما عندوش نخوه و حسبى اللى و نعم الوكيل و ده نتيجه للمغالاه فى الزواج مع ان سيدنا محمد ص كان بيتجوز على حصيره و كتير جدا جوازات بتبوظ بسبب المظاهر هو احنا هانبنى عيله جديده ولا بندور على مظاهر*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن / خالد
طبعاً يا خالد الترقيع حاجة وأعطاء الفرصة حاجة تانية . كلنا ضد الغش والتدليس ( من غشنا فليس منا ) المقصود بأعطاء الفرصة أن يعفوا من يستطيع . اما الساقطات فأعتقد أنه لا يقبلهم أحد . شكراً على مداخلتك

----------


## أسد

> الأخ العزيز / أسد
> قصة الرجل الذى زنا واعترف للرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قصة حقيقية وقد قرأتها فى كتب الأحاديث . وقد اعاد الرسول الكريم سئوال الرجل اكثر من مرة فأكد الرجل انه زنا وعندما هم الصحابة برجمه عاد عن اعترافه وبعد أن قصوا ما حدث على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ما معناه أنكم لقاتليه )انشاء الله ابحث عن مصدر الحديث واذكره فى مداخلة اخرى .واشكرك على مشاركتك الدائمة وغيرتك على الأسلام
> أشكر الأبن m_ zizo على مشاركته الفعالة


أكون شاكر - أبانا العزيز - لو تم ذلك 

الأستاذ / سيد ابراهيم
شكر جزيل و تقدير وافر و محبة من القلب .. إلى القلب خالصة لوجه الله  ::

----------


## saaaaaa00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

]غشاء البكارة هو غشاء يوجد لدى الفتيات العذراوات ، ويغلق الفتحة الفرجية بصورة كاملة ، وأشكال الغشاء وسماكته تختلف من عذراء لأخرى ، ونادرأ ما تولد الفتاة بدون غشاء بكارة ، وقد يتمزق بسبب مرض أو عبث أو حادث وهناك أغشية لها من الرقة والمرونة بحيث لا يتمزق بسهولة أثناء الممارسة الجنسية ، وقد يبقى سليمأ حتى مولد الطفل الأول برغم تكرار العملية الجنسية والغالب أن يتمزق هذا الغشاء مع أول اتصال جنسي كامل ، ويحدث تمزقه ألمأ خفيفأ ، وتنزف منه كمية قليلة من الدم وهذا الغشاء تولد به الأنثى فهو يتكون فى جسمها وهى لا تزال فى رحم أمها ، وينمو مع نمو الجسم كحال باقى الأعضاء 

أشكال غشاء البكارة 
يختلف شكل غشاء البكارة أيضأ من فتاة لأخرى ، فتكون فتحته إما دائرية أو بيضاوية الشكل ، وفى أغلب الفتيات فإنه يأخذ شكلأ هلاليأ ، وهناك غشاء مشرشر أو مسنن الشكل ، وآخر به فتحتان ، و فتحات الغشاء هذه تسمح بنزول دم الحيض ، وفى بعض الأحيان تولد الفتاة وغشاؤها مسدود تمامأ مما يمنع نزرل دم الحيض وهنا لابد من التدخل الجراحى بمعرفة أخصائى لإحداث ثقب صغير لتصريف فى دم الحيض المترأكم داخل الفتاة وتزيد صلابة غشاء البكارة وعدم مرونته (قساوته) بتقدم السن ، فإذا جاوزت الفتاة الثلاثين وهى عذراء لم تمس ازدادت بكارتها صلابة ومتانة 

ملاحظة 

من الممكن أن يحدث حمل للفتاة العذراء إذا تسرب السائل المنوى عبر الثقب الموجود فى غشاء البكارة ، فحذار من الممارسة الجنسية- حتى وإن كانت سطحية 

أما إذا لم يختفي أي جزء وبقي الغشاء كاملا ، فسوف يفصح عن نفسه ويسبب مشكلة مع أول دورة شهرية حيث تتراكم الدماء خلف الغشاء ولابد وقتها من فض ذلك الغشاء بواسطة الطبيب ، أما إذا كان أغلب الغشاء قد اختفى فربما كان المتبقي قليلا جدا لدرجة مشككة .

وموضع ذلك الغشاء فهو حسب الشرح السابق يكون على بعد 2-2.5 سم من الخارج أي نهاية الثلث الخارجي محاطا ومحافظا عليه بالشفتين الصغرى والكبرى ، أما فض غشاء البكارة عند الزفاف شيء يسير لا يسبب ألما كبيرا كما تتصور البنات ولا يحتاج لمجهود شاق كما يتصور الشباب وكل منهم يهول الأمور ويصعبها ثم يبقى أسيرا لتأثيرها النفسي ويحمل الأمور أكثر مما تحتمل ، وكلما كبر سن الفتاة وقوي ذلك الغشاء سبب ألما أشد بالطبع ، وليس ضروريا نزول كمية كبيرة من الدماء عند فض الغشاء بل أحيانا لا يحدث بالمرة وبمراجعة الشرح السابق فإن فض الغشاء لا يعدو كونه إحداث جرح بتمزيق قطعة من الجلد وإن رقت وتتناسب كمية الدماء الناتجة مع حجم الغشاء المتبقية وكيفية سده للمهبل فإن كان الموجود قليل ولا يسد الطريق أو كان من النوع المطاطي الذي يتمدد مع الضغط ثم يعود مرة أخرى ربما لم ينزل دم بالمرة . وللأسف كم من بنات أطهار أهدرت دماءهن بسبب جهل الأهل بتلك المعلومات البسيطة .




ولابد في هذا السياق أن ننوه أن غشاء البكارة رغم أهميته ، لا يمثل وحده دليلا قاطعا على عذرية الفتاه من عدمه فربما أصابها اتهام كاذب بسببه ، كما ربما برئت خطأً بسببه أيضا . 

اما غشاء البكارة فهو موجود على بعد 1 سم تقريبا من فتحة الفرج وهو عبارة عن غشاء مستدير (في معظم الحالات) وبه فتحة في وسطه . ولا يستطيع الانسان عن طريق اللمس معرفة ما اذا كان الغشاء سليم ام لا . ولقطع الشك باليقين فلا بد من مراجعة طبيب او طبيبة متخصصة . اما الألم اذي يصاحب الدورة فلا دخل له بالغشاء 
 هل. اما بالنسبة لغشاء البكارة فلا ضرر عليه من اي رعشة ولا تتم عملية فض الغشاء الا بادخال شىء الى المهبل . 

ان ممارسة العادة السرية ليس لها في الغالب اضرار عضوية طالما لا يتم ادخال اي شيء الى داخل المهبل حيث قد يؤدي ذلك الى فض غشاء البكارة . ولكن قد تنجم اضرار نفسية بحيث لا تنسجم المرأة مع زوجها بعد الزواج حيث تكون قد اعتادت على طريقة الاحتكاك لبلوغ النشوة وهذا يختلف عن المعاشرة الزوجية وانصحك بالتوقف عنها . 

 ما مدى قوة تحمله حتى يفض وهل من الممكن ان يفض من خلال الاحتكاك بقصد تنظيف الاعضاء التناسلية فقط او التنشيف بالكلينكس دون المحاولة بالعبث به. 

لا يؤدي التنظيف البسيط أو التنشيف للمنطقة التناسلية (الفرج) لفض البكارة ...




أمكانية لعملية إعادة لغشاء البكارة وهي ما تسمى الترقيع 

بالفعل توجد في بعض الدول امكانية تصليح غشاء البكارة اذا ما كان التمزق بسيط. 

قد يسبب تكرار الاحتكاك خاصة اذا حاولت الفتاة ادخال اصبعها او ما شابه ذلك الى تمزق في غشاء البكارة . 



فض غشاء البكارة 
يتخيل بعض الرجال أن فض البكارة عمل شديد الصعوبة ، فيدخل أحدهم على عروسه متوهمأ بأنه يحتاج لقوة جبارة لفض هذا الغشاء ، فيعاملها وكأنه فى معركة حربية!! والواقع أن فض غشاء البكارة من السهولة بحيث أنه بمجرد انتصاب قضيب الرجل وتصلبه فإنه بإدخال القضيب وبلا عنف يتم فض هذا الغشاء وكثير من الفتيات يتملكهن الرعب والفزع من هذه العملية فى الليلة الأولى ، من كثرة ما سمعن وما تردد حولهن من حكايات وأوهام مزعومة من آلام فض البكارة والواقع أن فض البكارة لا يصحبه إلا ألم طفيف جدأ 



جرح فض غشاء البكارة 
فى أغلب الأحيان يتمزق الغشاء تمزقأ اعتياديأ ، ولكنه يترك آلامأ بسيطة تحتاج معها المرأة ليومين أو ثلاثة للشفاء منها ، ويستحسن ترك الجماع فما اليومين التاليين لفض غشاء البكارة 







ينصح بعد فض غشاء البكارة التوقف عن الجماع ليوم أو يومين


السليمة والبعض يلجأ إلى وضع وسادة تحت ظهر الزوجة لتسهيل عملية الفض والجماع 

وهي مسألة غير طبيعية تجعل الزوجة في وضع غير طبيعي مما يجعلها تتوتر وتشعر 

بحدوث شيء غريب يستدعي ترتيبات خاصة.. بل إن هذا الوضع قد يسبب لها آلامًا 

فيزداد التوتر، ويترسخ في ذهنها، وتستدعي ذكريات الألم التي سمعتها مما قد يجعلها في 

رد فعل غير إرادي للمقاومة، ومن ثم تفقد التهيئة النفسية التي حدثت لها، لذا 

فالوضع الطبيعي التلقائي بدون تكلف يصل إلى النتيجة المرجوة. 




بعد عشرة أيام ليلة الزفاف وأنا متخوفة منها حيث أنني أسمع من بعض المشاكل التي تحدث للمتزوجات مثل عدم نزول الدم

أو الخوف الشديد والتشنج ما النصيحة ؟ 

لاإن النزيف المهبلي في ليلة الدخلة يكون عبارة عن نقاط قليلة من الدم على حسب نوعية غشاء البكارة وقد لا يحدث نزيف بالمرة إذا كانت العروس ذات غشاء مطاطي يسمح بالإيلاج دون أن يتمزق اطمئني اهدئي استرخي 


عملية الترقيع .. لا تصحح الخطيئة أو الخطأ الفظيع!! 

ننصح العرسان بضرورة الحذر ليلة الدخلة ويا أيها الأباء .. انتبهوا .. لخطايا بناتكم فهن مسئوليات خطيرة لديكم وعليكم بالحفاظ على عفتهن وشرفهن ومراقبتهن طيلة 24 ساعة كي لا يقعن في الخطيئة سرا أو حتى لا يتورطن في علاقات عاطفية أو نزوات جنسية تحت قناع الحب الوهمي ويفقدن أغلى ما تملكه الفتيات في لحظة بلا عودة. فاللبن المسكوب لا يعود للكوب أبدا والفتاة إذا فقدت عذريتها لا يمكن إرجاعها مرة أخرى سواء بعمليات جراحية ترقيعية سرية أو تركيب كبسولات الدم المتجمدة أو خياطة جدران المهبل لأن العريس الفطن الذي يلاحظ علامات غير طبيعية على عروسته ليلة الدخلة وقد يشك في عذريتها ويفحصها عند اخصائي النساء والولادة فيكتشف الغشاء الصناعي أو أجزاء خياطة لجدران المهبل إذا كانت العملية حديثة .. أخطر الحالات ما جاءني هذا الاسبوع من فتاة محطمة نفسيا عمرها في الثلاثينات اقامت علاقة جنسية غير شرعية مع رجل يكبرها بعشر سنوات وهو متزوج ولديه أربعة أولاد وفقدت في غيبوبة النشوة تاج العفة وسافرت لدولة عربية ساحلية وأجرت عملية ترقيع سرية قال لها الطبيب أنها عادت فتاة في عمر الرابعة عشرة لكنها بعدما فحصت لدى طبيبة نسائية أخرى قالت لها ان فتحة البكارة كبيرة ولم تفهم الفتاة حجم الورطة والمشكلة الكبيرة التي سقطت فيها فهذه الفتاة قد ارتكبت عدة اخطاء..
أولا: ممارسة علاقة جنسية محرمة .. ثانيا: مارست الجنس مع رجل متزوج لا يمكن الزواج منها لإصلاح خطيئة.. ثالثا: مارست الجنس مع رجل لديه 4 أولاد لا يمكن له التفكير بالزواج منها. رابعا: لم تصارح امها واهلها بمشكلتها. خامسا: ترفض العرسان وتشعر بالرعب كلما تقدم لها عريس مما يؤخر زواجها ويجعلها تركب قطار العنوسة. 

ولحل هذه المشكلة أنصح الفتاة بضرورة العفة والعودة إلى الله والندم على خطيئتها والتوبة على معصيتها والله غفور رحيم يتقبل توبة الصادقين الصالحين والصادقات الصالحات إذا صدقوا في توبتهم إليه.
ثانيا: مراجعة طبيبة نسائية متخصصة وفحصها مرة أخرى للإطمئنان إذا شعرت بالطمأنينة فعليها قبول العرسان كي لا تقع في فخ العزوبية أو تتورط جنسيا مرة أخرى.
ثالثا: ننصح دائما ضرورة الصراحة بين البنت وأمها وعدم الكذب عليها أو اخفاء مشاكلها عنها لأن الأم هي الصديقة الصدوقة رقم (1) لكل فتاة.
رابعا: على الفتاة إذا شعرت بالطمأنينة طبيا ..عدم التساهل أو الرضوخ لشيطان الرغبة.
خامسا: أنصح بالصراحة لأن الصراحة راحة.. والكذب حبله قصير.. فإذا عثرت الفتاة على رجل شهم وإنسان ذو قلب كبير يسامحها على هفوتها..
سادسا: أنصح جميع الفتيات بضرورة تحكيم عقلهن في أي علاقة عاطفية وعدم الإنسياق جنسيا تحت تأثير المخدر الكلامي وعذوبة اللسان . كي لا تقع في المحظور .. وينكشف المستور.
سابعا: انصح الفتيات العربيات بضرورة غض البصر عن مشاهدة الأفلام الجنسية والمسلسلات الخلاعية والمواقع الإباحية على الإنترنت كي لا يتحرك مارد الرغبة الجنسية الهائل فيدمر سدود الأخلاق تحت ضغط تيار الشهوة الجنسية العارمة لأن العادة السرية الخاطئة قد تفقد الفتاة عذريتها بسهولة ذا أدخلت أصبعها أو المذبذب الكهربائي أو أي جسم صلب داخل فرجها لهذا نحذر ونحذر من خطر اللعب بالنار وضرورة سرعة الزواج.
ثامنا: الصلاة تنهي عن الفحشاء والمنكر وتنصح بقراءة القرآن وض البصر عن المناظر المحرمة والصيام يومان أسبوعيا لكبح جماح الشهوة الجنسية الشديدة وسرعة الزواج من العريس الملائم شرط ألا يغمض عينيه ليلى الدخلة.
لها صديقة مراهقة كانت تلعب في مهبلها وكانت تضع أصبعها .. وهي خائفة أن تكون فاقدة لعذريتها أو مزقت بكارتها لأنها كانت تدخل كل أصبعها وتسأل ما الحل؟
ورسائل أخرى من فتيات مدمنات على الاستمتاع الذاتي والبعض منهن متخوفة من فقدان العذرية بسبب رؤيتهن لسيولة نقاط من الدم من الفتحة.. ونحن لا يمكننا تركهن بلا جواب والحل يكمن في إجراء فحص طبي لدى أخصائية نسائية في عيادة طبية لأن الطبيبة وحدها هي التي تستطيع تقرير ما إذا كانت الفتاة فقدت عذريتها ام لا.. لكن من الشرح الذي يصلني أستطيع أن أجزم بأن 40% من الحالات فقدن عذريتهن بالطرق الخاطئة في الاستمناء وإدخال الأصابع أو الأجسام الصلبة… الحل النهائي بالعفة ومخافة الله وعض البصر عن مشاهدة المواقع الإباحية والبعد عن الثرثرة الجنسية.
إحدى هذه الفضائح قصة فتاة أسمت نفسها "" - أنها حقا نادمة بعدما تعرفت على ممارسة الجنس السطحي المداعبة الجزئية - ظنا منها أنها ستظل بكرا وعذراء وبجهلها لم تدري ماذا يفعل بها هذا الحيوان البشري وعندما اكتشفت تعدد علاقاته الغرامية وخيانته وعدم إخلاصه لها تركته ثم تعرفت على حبيب آخر في هيئة رجل Vip يعمل مديرا لإحدى الشركات في إحدى اللقاءات انقض عليها وشل مقاومتها وقبلها وعانقها وداعبها ثم أراد الولوج بها فاكتشف أنها ليست عذراء وأصيبت الحسناء بالجنون وظلت تلطم بعدما فقدت عذريتها مع الشاب الأول واكتشف أنه قد سجل لها شريط فيديو ظل يساومها عليه لفترات طويلة.
نصيحة للفتيات بعدم تصديق الوعود الكذابة وعدم التساهل والتنازل الجنسي مع الشباب لكي لا يقعن في المحظور ولأنه ذات يوم سوف ينكشف المستور.. وهناك العشرات من الفنانات العربيات للأسف اللواتي يمثلن أفلام علنية على الشاشة السينمائية كلها حب وقبلات وكذلك تقمن في الحياة العملية بأفلام جنسية خلاعية مقابل الثروات لكنهن يحرصن على عدم وجود كاميرات فيديو أو سماعات تسجيل لأنهن خبيرات بحجم الفضيحة..فيما لو عثر أحد على هذا الشريط الذي يساوي ملايين.
وفضيحة أخرى بطلها مذيع تلفزيوني بإحدى المحطات التلفزيونية ساوم مذيعة حسناء مستجدة على شرفها لكي يساعدها في التدريب والتوظيف والتعيين ثم بدأ بالتحرش الجنسي بها وفوجئت بأنه قد بدأ يستدرجها للإثارة الجنسية كل مساء بالأحاديث الساخنة لتدفئ فراشه في الليالي الباردة ولقد استجابت لنزواته ظنا منها أنها لا تخون زوجها ولا تمارس أي عمل غير أخلاقي ثم اكتشفت أنه قد سجل لها أشرطة سمعية بالصوت وبدأ ممارسة الابتزاز عليها إما تستجيب لنزواته وإما يفضحها وفعلا قدم الأشرطة لعائلتها ولزوجها وخرب بيتها بعدما طلقها زوجها ونبذها عائلتها.
وقصة سمارة التي أوقعها حبيبها في حبه وأغراها بالجنس لكي يتزوجها - ثم اكتشف أنه قد صور لها شريط فيديو كامل ××× يفضح علاقتها الساخنة لقطة بلقطة.. ولحظة بلحظة ولقد استجابت سمارة له على أنه زوجها.. أو سوف يتزوجه.. ثم فوجئت ذات يوم أنه قد عزم شلة أصدقائه المدمنــون وقدمها لهم على أنها هدية مقابل إعطائه المخدرات ولما رفضت سمارة الخضوع لنزوات الحبيب - أظهر لها شريط الفيديو الخلاعي وقد أغمي عليها عندما علمت أن فضيحتها قد أصبحت بجلاجل فألقت نفسها من أعلى العمارة وهكذا راحت سمارة ضحية الجنس والفضيحة.
الطرق المثالية للوقاية من الانحرافات الأخلاقية
أولا: على الفتيات مخافة الله والعفة وغض البصر عن المشاهد الجنسية المثيرة للشهوة. 
ثانيا: عليهن ضرورة الاحتشام والالتزام الأخلاقي والديني وعدم ممارسة العبث الجنسي مع الشباب. 
ثالثا: عليهن عدم الوقوع في الحب من أول كلمة أو مكالمة أو محادثة على الإنترنت لأن الشباب معظمهم ذئاب يخدع الفتاة بمعسول الكلام لكي ينال المراد ثم يصورها لكي يبتزها ويعزم عليها أصحابه ولن يتزوجها. 
رابعا: على الفتاة العربية ضرورة الرضا بالعريس الملائم وعدم التدلل والانخداع بالجمال والمال وعلى الأولياء الأمور عدم المغالاة بالمهور لكي لا تعنس الفتيات وتقعن في المحظور. 
خامسا: على الأهل مراقبة بناتهن ومراقبة الهاتف النقال وشبكة الإنترنت. 
سادسا: على الجميع تقوى الله وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى فإن الجنة هي المأوى




السنة عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال: "كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد حياء من العذراء في خدرها". رواه البخاري ومسلم. 


والإسلام قد جاء لكل الأجناس، ولكل الطبقات، ولكل البيئات، ولكل العصور ولكل الأحوال، فلا ينبغي أن تتحكم في فقهه وفتاويه وتوجيه أحكامه أذواق أو تقاليد أقوام معينين، في بيئة معينة، كبيئة المسلمين العرب أو الشرقيين، فنحجر بذلك ما وسع الله، ونعسر ما يسر الدين، ونمنع الناس مما لم يمنعهم الشرع منه، بنصوصه الثوابت المحكمات.. ومن هنا أطالب الأخوة الغيورين الذين يسارعون إلى الإفتاء بالمنع والتحريم فيما لم يألفوه، أو تستشنعه أنفسهم بحكم نشأتهم وتربيتهم الخاصة، أن يتبينوا ويتثبتوا قبل الجزم بالحكم، وخصوصًا عند الإيجاب أو التحريم، وألا يأخذوا الأحكام من كتب الوعظ والرقائق، ولا من ألسنة أهل الوعظ والترغيب والترهيب، فكثيرًا ما ينقصها التحقيق والتدقيق، وقلما تخلوا من التهويل والمبالغات إلا من رحم ربك. 

كما لا ينبغي عند اختلاف العلماء أن يلتزموا المذهب الأشد في ذلك أخذًا بالأحوط، فقد يكون الأخذ بالأيسر هو الأولى، لأنه الأقوى دليلاً، أو لأنه الأوفق بروح الشريعة، وحاجات الناس، 

ولما تزوج جابر ثيبا قال له: "هلا بكرا تلاعبها وتلاعبك". 

ثم قال
عن هذه النقطة نؤكد للشابة أنه لا ألم ولا نزيف بالشكل الشائع في الثقافة المتداولة؛ لأن مسألة الألم والنزيف أكثر ما يقلق البنات في هذه الليلة.. سواء لأنها سمعت ذلك من زميلاتها اللاتي سبقنها في هذا المضمار، ويردن أن يضفين جوًّا من الإثارة على أحداث الليلة فتتحدث عن الألم الذي شعرت به، والدماء التي نزفت بغزارة و . و .والمسكينة الجديدة ترتعد فزعًا، وهي لا تعلم أن صاحبتها تبالغ وتختلق، أو تكون الوقائع التي حدثت لبعض جاراتها أو مثيلاتها لا يُقاس عليها؛ حيث تكون هناك أسباب مرضية غير طبيعية هي التي أدت إلى حدوث النزيف الحاد أو الألم غير المحتمل .. أما في الحالات الطبيعية فلا ألم ولا نزيف.
وموضوع النزيف من الأمور التي يجب أن يفهمها العريس حيث إن كثيرًا من الشبان يتخيل مسألة فض البكارة.. مذبحة بشرية ينتج عنها دماء كثيرة وينتظر صاحبنا الدم أو يبحث عنه فلا يجد؛ فتثور ثائرته أو على الأقل تثور شكوكه!! وهنا يجب أن يتعلم الشاب ماهية غشاء البكارة؟ وما معنى الفض؟ وما كمية الدم المتوقعة؟ وكيف يكون شكلها؟ 
فلا بد أن يعلم أنه غشاء رقيق يتغذى ببعض الشعيرات الدموية، وأن عملية الفض تؤدي إلى تمزق هذا الغشاء جزئيًا مع انفجار بعض هذه الشعيرات الدموية الدقيقة وعليه تكون كمية الدماء المتوقعة نقطة أو نقطتين، فإذا أضيفت إليها الإفرازات الطبيعية التي تفرزها المرأة فإن الناتج في أغلب الحالات هو بقعة من الإفرازات تتلون بلون وردي خفيف قد يحتاج إلى جهد لرؤيته إذا لم يكن لون الفرش أبيض.

----------


## Tiger Woman

*أستاذ / سيد فى البداية اسجل اعجابى بالموضوع وطرق المناقشه التى دارت بين الاعضاء 

وان كنت فى البداية عندما قرأت الموضوع واعجبنى قررت ألا  أشارك باعتبار انه ازاى أشارك انا هقرى بس لكن فى الحقيقة لقتنى عايزة اشارك لان اسلوب المناقشة فى غاية الاحترام ولا يوجد ما يشين فى المشاركة 

طبعا  كل اللى وصلنا من النقاش ان الكل رفض وانا طبعا مع الجميع فى الرفض لانه غش ولا مجال  للنقاش فى ذلك ان كانت الفتاه فعلت ذلك بإرادتها ولكن الم يكن بإدراتها كحادث وغيره فما الحل إما ان تقوم بالترقيع وتخبر من تتزوجه وهنا ربما يرفض وربما يوافق وربما يوافق ويبقى الشك بداخله ويقول ما ادرانى انها فعلا نتيجة حدث ما ( كما قال الاخ الصاعق: فمن الحكم والفيصل في كون  ان هذه  الحقيقة وان الفتاة ليست ذات ماضي وتقول ذلك لتستطيع لإجراء العملية ) طبعا ممكن يكون الرأى كده وده بقى منتهى الظلم فعلا - يعنى لوعملت كده البنت بإدراتها وقامت بالترقيع يبقى خلاص بس طبعا حرام ولا جدال ولو غصب عنها وقالت يبقى ما ادرانى انه نتيجة حادث 0 

واما موضوع الرجل انا شايفه ان الزنا زنا طبعا البنت ليها عواقب من ناحية الاولاد وخلافه بس برده الرجل اللى بيعمل كده ممكن ينسب طفله لغيره الجريمة واحدة راجل بنت كله زنــــــــــا 
ولقد ذكرنى هذا الموضوع بقصه قديمة عندما قالت لى احدى صديقاتى بانها اكتشفت اعتداء اخيها على ابنت خالتها والبالغة من العمر 8 سنوت تخيل 8 سنوات وطلبت رايى وكان رايى انها تقول لوالدتها فرفضت خوفا على والدتها  من الصدمة طب تعرفه انها عرفت قالت اتكسف تخيل هى اللى اتكسفت فما كان منى إلا انى خدت موقف رائع انقطعت عن صديقتى ولم اقم بزياتها مرة اخرى وبقى انقطاعى وتهربى منها لاكثر من سنة ثم قابلتها ذات مرة وسالتنى انا ذنبى ايه كل مشكلتى انى حكيتلك وساعتها حسيت اد ايه فعلا ظلمتها انا نبذتها لمجرد ان اخوها عمل كده فعلا ذنبها ايه وبعدين فكرت وقتها ومال الطفله صاحبة المشكلة نفسها هيكون نظرتنا ليها ايه وعرفت بعد كده انها وجهت اخوها بالمشكلة قالها خلاص بقى وما تتكلميش فى الموضوع ده تانى وهدد الطفله بانه هيدبحها لو قالت  لحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

وانتهى الموضوع لانه منذ سنوات طويله وكبرت البنت وكل ما اشوفها افكر يا ترى ايه حالها وايه اللى حصل ليها وهيحصل لها فى المستقبل ( مش بقولك خدت موقف رائع : موقف النعامه )*

----------


## اوركيدا

اسمحولى اقول راى متواضع فى الموضوع 
اولا اشكر صاحب الموضوع على طرحه  
واشكر الاخت ام شهد على مشاركتها القيمة 
واشكر كل من له راى فيه وان كنت خصيت الاخت ام شهد لان ردودها  عجبتنى 
بس لى راى كده ارجوا ان تقبلوه 
احنا بنتكلم عن غشاء البكارة وفقده  كده وكأنه حاجة سهله 
كأنها عملية اللوز او اللحميه او المصران الاعور 
ارجوا ان ننظر للامر بنظرة اخرى 
غشاء البكاره هو رمز معنوى لحالة طهر البنت 
يعنى مش دليل فعلى على الطهر 
لكن بنقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول رمز 
اللى بتفقد غشائها بسب من الاسباب الخارجة عن ارادتها ده موضوع بيشهد به الاهل والاطباء وهى نفسها بتكون قوية فى اقناع من حولها بموقفها 
اما وحط تحتها الف خط احمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
 النوعية التانيه  فقد فقدت غشائها بسبب اخلاقى شهوانى 
اسمه الزنا 
اقول مره اخرى 
الزنا 
مش انا اللى بقول 
ده ربنا اللى قال كده ووصفها بالزانيه 
يبقى دى اللى زنت 
انت بتسأل الترقيع  حلال ولا حرام 
هو بعد
 الزنا شىء يعنى الامر سواء 
السؤال لازم يكون هل الزانيه تعمل عملية ترقيع لتتزوج من رجل لا يعلم عن ماضيها شىء 
مش عارفه 
الله حليم ستار بس لكل انسان ان من حقه انه يختار شريكة حياته فى انقى واطهر صوره 
ولا اظن انه حيقبل لنفسه هذا الامر 
وصدقونى صدقونى صدقونى 
الزانيه مش محتاجة لعملية ترقيع هى حتعرف تتصرف وستجد من يرضى بها على حالها لانه ايضا حيكون على نفس شكلها يعنى برضه زانى 
انا اسفه واعتذر لكم جميعا يمكن يكون كلامى خارج عن الاداب واللياقة الواجبه فى المنتدى بس ارجوا منكم اخوتى ان تعذرونى وتسمحونى 
شكرا

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبن العزيز / اسد
اشكرك بشدة أخى فى الأسلام*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

saaaaaa00  
معلومات مفيدة . ارجو من الجميع قراتها والأستفادة منها . شكراً يا ابنى واهلاً بك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبنة Tiger Woman  
تحياتى لك .. رأيك سديد والقصة التى أوردتيها تحدث كثيراً   . التنويه عنها مطلوب لأخذ الحذر .شكراً*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبنة العزيزة / أوركيدا
شكراً يا ابنتى العزيزة على مشاركتك . رايك فى الموضوع محترم ز شكراً

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أكون شاكر - أبانا العزيز - لو تم ذلك 
> 
> الأستاذ / سيد ابراهيم
> شكر جزيل و تقدير وافر و محبة من القلب .. إلى القلب خالصة لوجه الله


[frame="3 80"]*الأبن العزيز / اسد
جاء بكتاب فقه السنة للشيخ / سيد سابق ما يلى :
تحت عنوان : حد المحصن :
عن أبى هريرة قال : أتى رجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو فى المسجد فناداه فقال : يارسول الله ك أنى زنيت فأعرض عنه . ردد عليه اربع مرات ز فلما شهد على نفسه أربع شهادات ز دعاه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : أبك جنون؟ ... قال : لا ، قال: فهل أحصنت؟ قال نعم ، فقال التبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أذهبوا فارجموه 
وتحت عنوان : الرجوع عن الاقرار يسقط الحد :ذهبت الشافعية ، والحنفية ، واحمد إلى أن الرجوع عن الأقرار يسقط الحد لما رواه أبو هريرة عند احمد والترمزى :
أن ماعزاً لما وجد مس الحجارة يشتد فر حتى مر برجل معه لحى جمل فضربه به ، وضربه الناس حتى مات . فذكر ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : هلا تركتموه !؟
وأخرج أبو داود والنسائى من حديث جابر ونحوه ، وزاد أنه لما وجد مس الحجارة صرخ : يا قوم ردونى إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن قومى قتلونى وغرونى من نفسى ، وأخبرونى أن الله قاتلى، فلم ننزع عنه حتى قتلناه ، فلما رجعنا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخبرناه قال : فهلا تركتموه وجئتونى به ؟ !!*[/frame]

----------


## zizo2000

> وددنا لو ذكر نص الحديث ، ومصدره 
> 
> أم هذا الهراء فلا نقبله ؟؟؟


احب اعتذر عن عدمى ردى الفترة السابقة لانشغالى
اما مسالة ال (الهراء) فانا مش فاهم ايه مقصود بيها واعتقد انك عارف الفرق بين الحديث والايه القرانية
وان الحديث ممكن تقول (ما معناه) او(سمعت) وتحكيه
انما الاية القرانية فلازم تقول نصها وهو ده الفرق
وكون انك تطلب نص الحديث ده من حقك انما ياريت يكون ( .... ) عشان تكون مشركتك لها قيمة انما تتكلم باسلوب غير (....)  اعتقد ان ده غلط 
اتفقنا

اخي الحبيب
ارجو ان يتسع صدرك للتعديلات البسيطة التي اجريتها على مشاركتك فنحن لا نريد ان تتحول المناقشة لمنحى شخصي وقد قمت بالتعليق على المشاركة المذكورة بحقك وإن كان لديك اي شكوي تقدم بها مشكوراً إدارة المنتدى على الرسائل الخاصة

----------


## أسد

أبنا العزيز الغالي / سيد ابراهيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... وأسعد الله وقتك يكل خير - أبانا الكريم - 

نص الحديث كالتالي 

حدثنا محمد بن المتوكل العسقلاني والحسن بن علي قالا: ثنا عبد الرزاق، أخبرنا معمر، عن الزهري، عن أبي سلمة، عن جابر بن عبد اللّه
[أن رجلاً من أسلم جاء إلى رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم فاعترف بالزنا فأعرض عنه، ثم اعترف فأعرض عنه، حتى شهد على نفسه أربع شهادات، فقال له النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: "أبك جنون؟" قال: لا، قال: "أحصنت؟" قال: نعم، قال: فأمر به النبيُّ صلى اللّه عليه وسلم فرجم في المصلى، فلما أذلقنه الحجارة فرَّ، فأُدرك فرجم حتى مات، فقال له النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم خيراً، ولم يصلِّ عليه.] - متفق عليه - أي رواه البخاري ومسلم وهما أصحا كتابان بعد كتاب الله عز وجل ... وروي أيضا في جامع الترمذى - الجزء الرابع - الصفحة رقم 36 - حديث رقم - 1429 -  


شرح مختصر للحديث 


قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أبك جنون؟" إنما قاله ليتحقق حاله، فإن الغالب أن الإنسان لا يصر على الإقرار بما يقتضي قتله من غير سؤال مع أن له طريقاً إلى سقوط الإثم بالتوبة. وفي الرواية الأخرى أنه سأل قومه عنه فقالوا ما نعلم به بأساً، وهذا مبالغة في تحقيط حاله وفي صيانة دم المسلم، وفيه إشارة إلى أن إقرار المجنون باطل وأن الحدود لا تجب عليه وهذا كله مجمع عليه. قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "هل أحصنت؟" فيه أن الإمام يسأل عن شروط الرجم من الإحصان وغيره سواء صبت بالإقرار أم بالبينة، وفيه مؤاخذة الإنسان بإقراره. قوله: (حتى ثنى ذلك عليه أربع مرات) هو بتخفيف النون أي كرره أربع مرات، قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "اذهبوا به فارجموه" فيه جواز استنابة الإمام من يقيم الحد، قال العلماء: لا يستوفي الحد إلا الإمام أو من فوض ذلك إليه، وفيه دليل على أنه يكفي الرجم ولا يجلد معه،. قوله: (فرجمناه بالمصلى) قال البخاري وغيره من العلماء: فيه دليل على أن مصلي الجنائز والأعيار إذا لم يكن قد وقف مسجداً لا يثبت له حكم المسجد إذ لو كان له حكم المسجد تجنب الرجم فيه وتلطخه بالدماء والميتة، قالوا: والمراد بالمصلى هنا مصلى الجنائز ولهذا قال في الرواية الأخرى في بقيع الغرقد وهو موضع الجنائز بالمدينة، وذكر الدارمي من أصحابنا أن المصلى الذي للعيد ولغيره إذا لم يكن مسجداً هل يثبت له حكم المسجد؟ فيه وجهان أصحهما ليس له حكم المسجد والله أعلم. قوله: (فلما أذلقته الحجارة هرب) هو بالذال المعجمة وبالقاف أي أصابته بحدها. قوله: (فأدركناه بالحرة فرجمناه) اختلف العلماء في المحصن إذا أقر بالزنا فشرعوا في رجمه ثم هرب هل يترك أم يتبع ليقام عليه الحد 

الأستاذ / سيد ابراهيم 
اشكر لك سعة صدرك وبحثك المثمر 

أبانا العزيز 
باقة ملآ بالزهور وأخرى يفيح منها رائحة الورود مقدمه لشخصكم الكريم



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ




> احب اعتذر عن عدمى ردى الفترة السابقة لانشغالى
> اما مسالة ال (الهراء) فانا مش فاهم ايه مقصود بيها واعتقد انك عارف الفرق بين الحديث والايه القرانية
> وان الحديث ممكن تقول (ما معناه) او(سمعت) وتحكيه
> انما الاية القرانية فلازم تقول نصها وهو ده الفرق
> وكون انك تطلب نص الحديث ده من حقك انما ياريت يكون ( .... ) عشان تكون مشركتك لها قيمة انما تتكلم باسلوب غير (....) اعتقد ان ده غلط 
> اتفقنا


الأستاذ / m_zizo2000
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... وعودة حميدة من جديد 

أخي الحبيب عندما انتقدت - فلم انتقد شخصكم الكريم - فليس بيني وبينك أي شئ يدعو إلي ذلك ... ولكن انتقد ما ورد في ثنايا مشاركتك - الكريمة - وأن بدي لك - أخي الحبيب - خلاف ذلك ( فأعتذر لك علي رأس الملأ .. فنحن ليس ممن يتهربون من الاعتراف بالخطأ .. وليس ذلك وحسب بل والاعتراف به علي رؤوس الملأ ) 

====> ولكن أكرر أنني انتقد فقط فحوي مشاركتك - الكريمة فحسب - ليس إلا .... ولعل يتضح ذلك عندما رددت علي الأستاذ / سيد ابراهيم 

===> وأتمني - أخي الحبيب - أن تقرأ نص الحديث الذي وضعته - لتعلم أنت أخي الفاضل الفرق الشاسع بين الحديث وبين ثنايا مشاركتك 

أخي العزيز / m_zizo2000
اتمني أن تكون تلك المشاركة بادرت تعارف وحب وأخوة بيني وبينك .... فإلي حين أن يروك لك ذلك - وأتمني أن يكون - فلكِ التحية مقرنة بخالص الشكر وعميق الاحترام 

أخوك المحب /
أســــــــــــــــــــــد

----------


## العمرساعه

[*COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="5"]الاستاذ الفا ضل سيد تحيه طيبه عطرها الفل والياسمين مغلفه بأحلى انواع الورد -- شكرا لك على طرح هذا الموضوع في المنتدى لاتعليق عندي الان الا ان الترقيع في نضري الشخصي له حالات وجميع الحالات في نضري أؤيد الترقيع طبعا رأي شخصي وليس ديني اما حلال او حرام فأنا لست مفتيا ولاعالما "" ومنكم نستفيد"" شكرا[/SIZE]*[/COLOR]

----------


## zizo2000

الى الاخ اسد
اولا اشكر الاخ (الصاعق) على تعديلاته (البسيطة) لانى كنت فعلا متضايق جداً وكتبت الرد بسرعة
ثانيا الاخ (اسد):تانى بتقول (الفرق الشاسع بين الحديث وبين ثنايا مشاركتك ) يا اخ اسد انا عارف كويس انى مش حافظ الحديث ورغم انى اعترف بوجود فرق بين الحديث والكلام اللى انا قولته بس انا مش شايف الفرق الشاسع اللى بتقول عليه.
يا اخ اسد دى قصة او حديث اتروى عن الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وانا سمعته كذا مرة اخر مرة من عمرو خالد فى رمضان وحكاه يمكن بنفس الاسلوب اللى انا قالته 
انت واخد بالك من كلامى (حكاه) يعنى هو اعتبره قصة او حكاية ليها هدف .انا مش ممكن اخلفك فى الحديث اللى انت جبته بالدقة اللى تشكر عليها بس انا اللى قولته يعتبر قريب من الحديث لان الهدف واحد 
كمان انت جبت نص الحديث اذا انت عارف انى كنت باتكلم عن ايه ؟ اذا كلامى ماكنش (هراء) . صح؟
انا اتضيقت لان كلمة هراء دى معنها على ما اعتقد (كلام فارغ) او (تخريف) او (جهل) عشان كده كان لازم ارد بانى فعلاً ممكن اكون مش عارف نص الحديث ولكن دى مش معناه انى بقول اى كلام . صح؟
عموما انا بعتذر لو اسلوبى فى الرد كان منفعل شوية
محمد عبد العزيز    M_zizo2000

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبناء الأعزاء / أسد - M_zizo2000
الأسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اشكركم وليس بيننا وبين بعضنا إلا حبنا لبعضنا لوجه الله الكريم المناقشات مفيدة والحديث المشار اليه روى من أكثر من جهة . ولا خلاف أطلاقاً .*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[*QUOTE=العمرساعه][COLOR="Blue"][SIZE="5"]الاستاذ الفا ضل سيد تحيه طيبه عطرها الفل والياسمين مغلفه بأحلى انواع الورد -- شكرا لك على طرح هذا الموضوع في المنتدى لاتعليق عندي الان الا ان الترقيع في نضري الشخصي له حالات وجميع الحالات في نضري أؤيد الترقيع طبعا رأي شخصي وليس ديني اما حلال او حرام فأنا لست مفتيا ولاعالما "" ومنكم نستفيد"" شكرا[/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
بل الشكر الجزيل لك وسعيد بمشاركتك . رأيك محترم وله مؤيدينه فهو أنسانى .موضوع الحلال والحرام الفتوى فيه مختلفة وكل عالم يدلى بدلوه مستند على ما جاء به المشرع .*

----------

